# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! >  TOBBY berger australien d'Amérique, 14 ans complètement perdu au refuge (55)

## esiocnarf

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* TOBBY
*Type:* Berger Australien d'Amérique
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 

TOBBY est arrivé au refuge la semaine dernière amené par le Maire d'un petit village meusien, sa maîtresse  venant d'être définitivement placée pour maladie d'Alzheimer.....  :: 
Tobby  est absolument magnifique, il a un pelage luisant, il n'a pas d'arthrose, pas de rhumatisme,, et il a un regard à tomber raide.....  :: 

Il est doux et affectueux, sociable avec ses congénères.
Les premiers jours, il semblait bien supporter le refuge.. or, depuis quelques jours, il devient très triste.. ::  et malgré les promenades, on sent bien qu'il déprime....
Comment pourrait il comprendre pourquoi il se retrouve là.. enfermé... ????  :: 
Ce magnifique chien serait un adorable compagnon pour une famille calme qui le gâterait comme il l'a sans doute toujours été...


Adoptable contre un don (minimum de 50) à la SPA, TOBBY bénéficie de l'opération "Doyen" de 30 millions d'amis, soit 600 de frais vétérinaire remboursés,il est en parfaite santé, il a les dents parfaites, franchement, ce chien est une merveille! :: 

Nous lançons donc un SOS  ::  pour lui.... à 14 ans, ce n'est plus sa place ici.... il ne tiendra pas!!! ça fait trop de bruit, ça remue trop..... et déjà on voit la différence dans son regard....  :: 
Aidez le, aidez nous à lui trouver une famille
il est au refuge de l'Etang Bleu à Verdun dans la Meuse.

----------


## Daysie433

::  merci

----------


## hitchcock

Est-ce qu'il est castré? Est-ce qu'on sait comment il vivait (maison?), s'il est propre?

----------


## esiocnarf

j'ai fait des photos ratées.. mais tant pis.. j'en mets une... vous verrez son regard...

----------


## esiocnarf

hélas il n'est pas castré.... il vivait avec un autre petit chien assez speed qui l'embêtait pas mal....  Il est propre; oui.... pour le reste, on sait juste que la vieille dame n'arrivait plus à gérer en dernier....

----------


## MARATHONMAN

c'est sur que si sa maîtresse était âgée elle devait avoir du mal à s'occuper de ce magnifique chien
Demande une bannière pour lui 
pas d'appartement je suppose??
bon je résume
adoption contre un don
Bénéficie de l'aide de 30 millions d'amis(600 euros)
Aime tout le monde
Petit hic, pas castré
Des yeux magnifiques...................
Alors il faut qu'il trouve très vite

----------


## CBM

Je diffuse sur BA sans famille : http://ba-sans-famille.forumactif.co...rdun-55#290579

----------


## teuleu

sur le site du club de la race un lien pour faire adopter  http://www.club-berger-australien.or....php?idpage=40

----------


## teuleu

http://berger-australien-rescue.alloforum.com/

----------


## teuleu

http://bergers.australiens.free.fr/rescue.html

----------


## esiocnarf

merci  ::  je m'inscrit tout de suite et dès que j'ai tous les renseignements utiles, je poste dans ces forums....  il faut tout essayer....

----------


## croquette51

Bonjour. que signifie exactement les 600 de frais, ça concerne les frais antérieurs ou ceux à venir?
se plairait-il en appartement, avec biensur des sorties plusieurs fois par jour?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Il est pris en charge par le programme "senior" 30 M d'amis, donc, les éventuels frais vétérinaires à venir seront pris en charge par 30 M d'amis à hauteur de 600 €.

----------


## croquette51

connait-on un minimum sa vie en maison?

----------


## esiocnarf

je me renseigne pour tout ça!!!!! notamment pour la vie appartement.

----------


## esiocnarf

voici la réponse
 oui, il pourrait vivre en appartement. C'est un chien calme, propre. :: 

 Si vous souhaitez adopter Tobby et que vous nhabitez pas près de chez nous, il faudra organiser un covoiturage
 Il faudra aussi  que nous fassions effectuer une prévisite, c'est obligatoire quand l'adoptant n'est pas sur place, car un retour serait catastrophique.... il faudrait donc prévoir à l'avance s'il devait être covoituré.. et n'oublions que c'est urgent.
Si vous pouvez venir jusqu'au refuge et que votre profil correspond, il vous suffira d'apporter un justificatif de domicile et une pièce d'identité. 

Vous pouvez aussi appeler le refuge  03 29 84 21 54 et demander Aurelia qui vous donnera toutes les informations qui ne sont pas sur ce post.
Notre refuge est ouvert tous les jours à partir de 14 heures

----------


## croquette51

nous en parlons avec mon conjoint ce soir et vous revois dans la soirée (au pire demain matin)
nous sommes prés de reims

est-il possible d'avoir un mail privé pour continuer la conversation?

----------


## esiocnarf

Comme nous avons reçu un appel de Belfort par une famille qui viendrait jusque Verdun le chercher s'il est OK chats.... nous avons fait le test "Chat" à la chatterie... pas de réaction il ne s'en approche pas... ....  donc OK,  à voir donc...

puis nous sommes allés faire une grande ballade.... il était fin heureux...

Afin d'éviter tout déplacement inutile et pour les meilleures informations croquette 51..ou une famille intéressée...  il serait mieux d'appeler le refuge avant de venir jusque là si vous vous décidiez pour Tobby... son beau regard et sa détresse ont ému sur FB, et sur Rescue....   espérons que ça aboutira vite....

----------


## esiocnarf



----------


## croquette51

rhàlàlà qu'est-ce qu'il est superbe! 
à votre avis, il supporterais trois jeunes enfants? (7, 4 et 2 ans)

----------


## esiocnarf

franchement, ce ne serait surement pas très raisonnable!!!! ils sont trop petits!!!!  je crois qu'il vaut mieux dire non!!!

----------


## croquette51

je m'en doutais, tampis  :Frown:  , il trouvera une nouvelle famille de toute façon  :Smile:

----------


## esiocnarf

visite et peut être.. adoption demain  ::  une famille qui vient de Belfort!!!!! avec 2 fifilles.....

----------


## myri_bonnie

> visite et peut être.. adoption demain  une famille qui vient de Belfort!!!!! avec 2 fifilles.....



Et on a eu la preuve que Toby aime les filles, hein Toby ? (Je t'ai coupée Françoise parce que je ne savais pas si tu voulais apparaitre en photo !)



Beau gosse hein ?

----------


## esiocnarf

et bien voilàààààààààààààààà!! : 


 ::  et dans la voiture!! regardez son sourire!!!


franchement, ça m'étonnerait qu'il revienne!!!

----------


## esiocnarf

::  retour à la case départ pour Tobby...... il est revenu aujourd'hui, mais je ne peux vous en dire plus.... je n'ai pas eu plus d'infos...  je redemande qu'on le mette dans les urgences....  et je vous tiens au courant  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Pauvre Tobby, c'est vraiment trop moche.

Voici des bannières pour le bonhomme, une grande et une petite



```
[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/49963-TOBBY-berger-australien-d-AmÃ©rique-14-ans-complÃ¨tement-perdu-au-refuge-(55)][img]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7254/6937061896_23f26fac30_o.jpg[/img][/url]
```







```
[url=http://www.rescue-forum.com/discussions/49963-TOBBY-berger-australien-d-AmÃ©rique-14-ans-complÃ¨tement-perdu-au-refuge-(55)][img]http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7277/6937061898_b13626f18a_o.jpg[/img][/url]
```

----------


## esiocnarf

voici les explications reçues ce matin du refuge : 



> Tobby est exclusif, il ne s'est pas entendu avec les femelles de la famille d'une part .....  il a pincé le gamin et  manifeste de l'agressivité si on le réprimande.....  
> il est évident qu'il est plus prudent de le placer dans une famille sans enfants.. et sans autre chien.... les derniers temps avec la vieille dame Alzheimer, le refuge, l'adoption, tous ces évènements   et changements successifs pour un si vieux chien  l'ont sans doute perturbé. 
> la famille a été tout à fait cohérente et n'a aucun reproche à se faire

----------


## medaline

il est magnifique=) gros coup de coeur=)=)
où pour voir le loulou?
j'ai une cane corso de 18mois de bonne compagnie pour lui et une petite chatte de 1ans=)

----------


## esiocnarf

attention, il ne s'entend pas forcément avec les autres chiens!!!! il vient de revenir pour cette raison entr'autre....  les chats OK....
c'est un vieux toutou un peu déboussolé..... 
il est au refuge de l'Etang Bleu à Verdun  dans la Meuse http://www.refuge-etang-bleu.com/  03 29 84 21 54

----------


## esiocnarf

bien évidemment qu'il faut venir jusqu'ici avec le copain..... c'est même très recommandé!!!!!

----------


## Raven

Mais justement les tests en général vous les faites où? 
Dans l'enceinte même du refuge?

----------


## esiocnarf

Non, 
nous sommes tout près d'un terrain d 'agility (sauf le samedi ù le terrain est occupé..) et d'un terrain avec un étang...   si tout se passe bien, ensuite on peut les lacher dans un des parcs pour voir comment ça se passe dans un terrain clos.

----------


## esiocnarf

n'oubliez pas Tobby....  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

Tobby attend toujours une famille.... il a 14 ans, ne l'oubliez pas....  ::

----------


## Jojobegood Josy

je relance p TOBBY

----------


## esiocnarf

vous apercevrez Tobby dans notre vidéo juste à la fin.... ::  ne l'oubliez pas, s'il vous plait :: 


.

----------


## esiocnarf

une touche pour Tobby.....  ::  on commence par la pré visite, et je vous tiens au courant....

----------


## breton67

je croise tres fort  ::

----------


## momo



----------


## esiocnarf

pré visite vendredi .....

----------


## MARATHONMAN

allez Toby çà va le faire

----------


## esiocnarf

je cherche déjà un covoit au cas où.... 
 Verdun 55100  ou alentours....  Chalons en champagne, Reims, 77144 Montevrain (près de Marne la Vallée.... )  si vous avez une idée n'hésitez pas à me dire???? 
la personne n'a pas de permis donc en voiture....

----------


## bizouille60

en train c'est faisable

----------


## esiocnarf

ah bon?? tu es certaine???  ça serait un plus...

----------


## esiocnarf

la visite est reportée à mardi ::

----------


## bizouille60

pour le train tu peux voir avec francinette   :: 
j'en ai fait une fois mais sans réduction  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

si c'est bon, on a le covoit  ::  c'est bon de ce côté là!!!!

----------


## bizouille60

::  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

attendons tout de même.... Tobby n'est pas si facile que ça, il faut que la famille corresponde....

----------


## bizouille60

oui mais ça va aller , tobby va saisir sa chance, ils changent souvent de comportement dans un foyer  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

bon.. on vient de faire le test à nouveau en famille.. il ne faut pas d'enfant.. Tobby est trop sur la défensive....


En accord avec l'adoptante du 77 nous venons dannuler l'adoption..... 


Tobby est obéissant, il connait bien son nom.. il a du rappel, il aime les calins mais uniquement sur la tête.. il a horruer des ordres!!!   ::  
avec un adulte calme une personne âgée, qui le laisse prendre ses marques ce sera OK..  nous préfèrerons une adoption dans notre région.... 


Dommage, mais nous ne pouvons prendre aucun risque...

----------


## bizouille60

::  oui c'est sûr qu'il ne faut prendre aucun risque , on croise les doigts

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ah Tobby, mon pauvre chou, tu es toujours là.
Je pense en effet qu'il lui faut de la tranquilité chez une personne seule ou un couple qui aura de la patience avec lui. Je suis sure que si Tobby était en confiance il n'y aurait aucun problème, il faut juste lui laisser le temps.

----------


## esiocnarf

je voudrais une petite bannière pour lui, Myriam....  STP......

----------


## myri_bonnie

> je voudrais une petite bannière pour lui, Myriam....  STP......


tu es trop occupée Françoise, la bannière est là depuis un moment. Elle est sur la page 2 et c'est elle que j'ai en signature.

----------


## esiocnarf

oui.. mais une "petite".. j'ai celle d'Onix qui est toujours en danger.. je ne voudrais pas l'enlever....

----------


## esiocnarf

OUPS... pardon, j'avais pas vu que tu en avais fait de tailles différentes.....  ::

----------


## walibi

j'ai eu le message hier soir par mon chéri mais trop fatiguée pour venir sur internet............

On peut comprendre aussi que Tobby ait envie de tranquillité !!!!

j'espère de tout coeur qu'une famille se proposera pour lui et je reste à disposition si besoin pour une visite sur le 51

----------


## esiocnarf

toujours rien.....  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

qui a dit que Tobby n'aimait pas les autres chiens?????
 regardez le avec notre tit bébé qui joue les nounous.... 


hein?????  ::

----------


## momo

Qui est ce bébé?
Elles sont mignonnes ces 2 photos  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh j'adore la première photo où le petit semble donner le bras à Tobby. Moi je suis assez convaincue que Tobby s'entend avec les autres, je crois qu'il est surtout sensible au stress et que de ce fait il peut (au début) se montrer un peu ronchon.

----------


## esiocnarf

> Qui est ce bébé?


 un de ces pauvres bébés arrivés au refuge... il y en a de plus en plus..... ils étaient 3 trouvés dans un garage il y a 15 jours, fort maigres.... nous en avions récupéré 2, la dame en a gardé un, le petit mâle est adopté, reste la petite fille.... toute fluette....

----------


## bizouille60

super la nounou  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Rien de nouveau je suppose

----------


## esiocnarf

non... pourtant, il attend avec tellement d'impatience derrière les grilles.....  ::

----------


## tarzandamour

étages sans ascenceur possible pour lui ?

----------


## esiocnarf

un jardin est  indispensable, donc, ... appartement sans jardin..... non.... il faut prévoir pour la suite, il a 14 ans, c'est un grand chien,  on est pas à l'abri d'une paralysie ou d'un affaissement de l'arrière train.

----------


## champardenais

la petite copine a été adoptée ??  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!! la petiotte est partie dimanche!!!!!
C'est son tour, à présent.....  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

Tobby est de nouveau seul... sa petite copine a été adoptée, mais elle lui a redonné confiance, et il a bien changé.. il nous fait la fête maintenant....en promenade aucune agressivité avec les autres.... il est beaucoup mieux dans ses papattes....  et toujours aussi beau!!

Qui va craquer sur ce doux géant....

----------


## myri_bonnie

Peut-être que lors des journées portes ouvertes quelqu'un va craquer. Est-ce que vous organisez des promenades de chien ? C'est ainsi que j'ai adopté ma première chienne Zouck, je n'ai pas eu le coeur de la voir retourner dans son box.

----------


## esiocnarf

je ne crois pas qu'on laissera promener n'importe qui, à moins que ce soit des adoptants potentiels, on est bien trop près de la route et avec les enfants, on ne peut prendre aucun risque. 
Espérons surtout récolter pour eux assez pour vivre encore un peu.....

----------


## myri_bonnie

C'est vrai que l'endroit ne s'y prête pas trop. Quand moi je l'avais fait c'était une promenade balisée qui partait dans les bois, d'ailleurs j'ai raté les balises et je me suis perdue ce qui m'a permis un long tête-à-tête avec ma future Zouck.
Comme tu dis, espérons que vous récolterez des sous et que la météo sera au RV.

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Ce TOBY est absolument fabuleux !!!!  J'ai revu avec une émotion énorme la photo de lui dans la voiture de son (ex) future famille : la bouille détendue, regard et bouche "souriants" +++ !!!!! Incroyable, la modif avec son attitude antérieure, apathique, regard éteint... enfin si l'on peut dire, car son regard est tout sauf "éteint" !!!!

En effet, ses habitudes de "grand chien à sa maitresse", maitre lui même de toute la famille, font de lui, grand chien de caractère, âgé de 14 ans, ayant "perdu" ses repères-lieu ET sa maitresse récemment, ayant connu qq espoirs et expériences "agitées (trop agitées pour lui qui doit d'abord SE re-rythmer dans la tranquillité et la confiance réciproque de maitres fiables) tout cela fait que OUI, il a DROIT aussi à un environnement et une adaptation adéquats....


De plus, sa non-castration depuis 14 ans le rend lui-même (au vu des photos) trop empressé et indésirable pour d'autres toutou(e)s, et augmente les risques de "surenchère" entre mâles (même castrés parfois !!!)....

Néanmoins, ce chien magnifique et de nature pacifique (cf photos le montrant avec chats, chiots, humains et congénères calmes) va forcément séduire l'adoptante ou les adoptants ad hoc mais, quand ????????

_Il ne peut plus attendre toute une vie ce beau TOBY  !!!! et bien que resté en pleine santé,  
*Sa vie, il l'a déjà vécue en très grande partie !!!!!   SOS   SOS   SOS........*

----------


## esiocnarf

Tobby est de plus en plus lui -même, maintenant qu'il est rassuré.... je le trouve serein vis à vis des autres toutous, du moins, il ne leur cherche pas querelle.... 
mais qu'est ce qu'il est encore actif pour ses 14 ans ..... il adooore la promenade!!!! il a du rappel, il est obéissant. 
tu as raison MOUNINOX, sa vie.... il l'a déjà vécue.. ce serait si bien qu'il la termine gentiment....

----------


## Vegane7

Toujours personne pour lui ?...

----------


## esiocnarf

une touchette ce soir aux portes ouvertes... mais ça réfléchit....  :: ....

----------


## myri_bonnie

> une touchette ce soir aux portes ouvertes... mais ça réfléchit.... ....



Je compte sur toi Françoise pour faire comme avec moi "aider à réfléchir"  ::  si on peut appeler ça comme ça !!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

vos Portes ouvertes ont été une réussite??????

----------


## myri_bonnie

Je ne sais pas s'il y aura quelqu'un pour répondre avant ce soir ou demain, ça continue aujourd'hui.
Moi je pensais y aller, mais il fait tellement chaud que je suis restée lâchement à l'ombre de mon jardin.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

espérons justement que ce magnifique temps ne va pas jouer "contre" les portes ouvertes

----------


## esiocnarf

t'inquiète pas.. si c'est moi lorsqu'ils reviendront.....  mais je ne les ai pas vus, je tenais la brocante....

----------


## ninon

> Moi je pensais y aller, mais il fait tellement chaud que je suis restée lâchement à l'ombre de mon jardin.


Et bien moi ,j'y vais parce que je ramende Sultan "at home" en FA (on essaye !)et j'aurai bien aimé la mm chose pour Tobby.Rien qu'une FA se serait tjrs mieux que le box aussi "doré" soit il ! Alors,si adoptants/adaptés il y a, ce ne sera que mieux
A tt à lheure pour les nouvelles sur le post de sultan

----------


## MARATHONMAN

que dire si ce n'est

*MERCI NINON*

----------


## esiocnarf

et bien non.. personne pour Tobby.....  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

il ne va tout de même pas rester là.....  ::

----------


## elisabeth9

il est très mimi mais étant en appartement je cherche un petit chien! j espere qu il va vite trouver sa famille.. je vais diffuser sur fb pour lui

----------


## esiocnarf

quel dommage que personne ne s’intéresse à lui.... il commence à s’impatienter..... il fait chaud la vie en refuge n'est pas facile pour un chien de cet âge...
 s'il vous plait, ne l'oubliez pas....  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

et pourtant il avait son fan club au début

----------


## esiocnarf

comme toutes les stars... hélas.....

----------


## esiocnarf

Tobby commence à s'impatienter.. il pleure beaucoup.....il est en boxe avec 2 autres toutous, ça se passe bien.. mais, il veut sortir.... il appelle..... il couine.....  ::

----------


## fannymurz

j'ai vu Tobby samedi:

Il est magnifique et ne fait pas du tout son age  :: 

pauvre titi, ça serait sympa de le faire sortir  ::

----------


## juanitos

Pouvez vous, svp, me redonner ses ententes mâles/ femelles/ chats ?
Est il fugueur ? Peut il vivre dans un espace sans enclos ? A t il des problèmes de santé ? un traitement à prendre ?

Je ne garantie rien, mais je vais me renseigner, il me fait vraiment de la peine ce beau loulou

Sincèrement désolé si je vous ai fait répéter, le post très long, je n'ai pas eu le courage de tout lire ...
Bon week end

----------


## juanitos

> Sincèrement désolé si je vous ai fait répéter, le post très long, je n'ai pas eu le courage de tout lire ...
> Bon week end


Bon faite j'ai tout lu mais je veux bien si possible un petit topo rapide, il y a tellement d'infos
Merci

----------


## Sharwyna

Coucou, je suis en plein déménagement en ce moment, mais si le bon vieux Tobby est toujours au refuge d'ici un mois et demi (ce que je ne lui souhaite pas !), alors je serai prête à le prendre sous mon toit.

J'ai 20 ans et mon compagnon 22, nous avons deux chatons femelles, pas de chiens car un jeune chien ne se plairait pas en appartement. Nous avons déjà eu par contre l'expérience d'un vieux chien en appartement et ça n'a été que du bonheur. 

Donc, si le vieux loulou est toujours là fin juillet, nous confirmerons son adoption avec grand plaisir  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

décidément...... quand la chance arrive...... :: 

1) nous voudrions une adoption  pas trop loin de notre refuge ceci afin de pouvoir le récupérer au cas où... mais aussi afin mieux vous connaitre et ne pas encore une fois rater son adoption, mais, tout est toujours possible.. il faut voir avec la direction
2) pour ses ententes.. au refuge il est avec d'autres chiens calmes il supporte mal les petits remuants.... 
nous l'avons testé à la chatterie il a semblé désintéresse...
3) il est en parfaite santé
4) en appartement???? aucune idée.. c'est un grand chien qui a besoin de sortir souvent.... il ne faudrait pas d'escaliers pour le futur.... 

Vous pouvez aussi appeler le refuge à partir de 12h jusque 16h30 et discuter avec la directrice Aurelia au 03 29 84 21 54 

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! rêvons.................

----------


## juanitos

ça y est, je crois que ce chien retrouve la côte ! je croise les doigts !

----------


## Sharwyna

Pour ce qui est de l'adoption, s'il arrivait que Tobby ne convienne pas (ce qui me semble totalement improbable !), nous pourrions signer une charte exigeant que nous le ramenions de nous même au refuge dans les jours qui suivraient ? Nous avons vraiment eu un coup de coeur énorme pour l'histoire de Tobby, et j'ai vécu toute mon enfance avec un chien récupéré lui aussi d'un refuge, et qui est le sosie moral et physique de Tobby, l'age en moins. C'est pour cela que je pense cerner ses attentes, et a mon avis le grabuge permanent même si les chiens du refuge sont ses "copains" maintenant.. Ca ne doit pas être la vie qu'il espère pour finir ses vieux jours.

Nos chattes ont grandi en présence d'un chien et elles y sont donc totalement habituées, il n'y a pas de soucis à ce niveau là.

Pour ce qui est de l'appartement, ce n'est pas d'une chambre d'étudiant qu'il s'agit ! =) De plus, il disposera d'un ascenceur pour ses balades journalières et d'un grand parc pour se défouler.

Le petit plus que nous pouvons lui accorder, ce serait.. Des sorties à la plage le week end, pour lui faire découvrir la mer bretonne !

Je répète également que nous avons mon ami et moi déjà eu l'expérience de chiens, en fin de vie ou non, et que notre foyer est calme, si ce n'est un peu de guitare de temps à autres ^^

Je préfère pour autant ne pas bloquer son éventuelle adoption dans les prochains jours, c'est pourquoi s'il est toujours là fin Juillet, nous appellerons l'association sans aucun souci !

----------


## esiocnarf

que c'est joli..... je vais donc transmettre à la présidente  qui, j'en suis certaine ne restera pas insensible à de tels arguments.... 
viendriez vous le chercher jusque chez nous????  

aujourd'hui, il pleut des cordes.. et notre pauvre Tobby avait l'air bien penaud sous son poil  tout mouillé.....

----------


## Sharwyna

Pas de problèmes pour passer le chercher en début Aout.

Pauvre Tobby, si seulement nous pouvions passer le chercher dès maintenant... Mais pour son bien, je pense qu'il ne doit pas revivre encore d'autres bousculements tels les déménagements etc...

Il a l'air tellement sage ce vieux père, avec ses oreilles semi tombantes qui doivent rebondir quand il trottine, comme mon ancien toutou...

----------


## esiocnarf

nous venons de discuter avec la présidente... votre offre est bien séduisante.....  

Nous serons heureux de vous recevoir si Tobby est toujours là.....,

----------


## Sharwyna

Nous verrons bien, plus qu'à attendre alors ! 

Je croise les doigts pour lui en tout cas !  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

heureusement qu'il y a votre offre.. car franchement, c'est désespérant.....

----------


## Sharwyna

Elle tient toujours, je regarde ce topic tous les jours pour me tenir au courant, vous n'imaginez pas... Je serai même prête à vous envoyer le chèque de son adoption pour être sûre qu'il vienne à la maison..

----------


## esiocnarf

vous me rassurez..... il me tient tellement à coeur....

----------


## Sharwyna

A nous aussi ! Honnêtement s'il y a le moindre moyen de vous prouver notre bonne foi nous le ferons sans hésiter ! Nous parlons de Tobby tous les jours... Nous nous hâtons de fignoler les détails du déménagement et dès que l'on est installé on arrive sur le champ ! Ca ne devrait plus tarder maintenant, l'affaire de deux ou trois semaines tout au plus !

----------


## bizouille60

j'espère de tout coeur que le papy va pouvoir enfin poser ses valises et avoir son panier retraite  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Moi aussi !!!!  TOBY est un toutou si magnifique et visiblement pacifique, calme, désirant la tranquillité bien entendu cf. âge, vie antérieure et évènements ultérieurs,  etc....
J'espère tellement ++++ que SCHWYRNA vienne le "délivrer" comme elle l'annonce !!!  Vite, vite le déménagement !!!! _

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Espérons car ce magnifique chien est un "senior" qui mérite une famille

----------


## esiocnarf

je rentre de vacances.. Je vous tiens au courant dès que possible

----------


## Sharwyna

Yes !! La date est posée ! Nous allons chercher Tobby le 17 Juillet prochain ! Il nous tarde d'y être... 

Plus qu'à acheter couchage et gamelle et on décolle direction verdun ! La semaine va être longue...

----------


## Allison2311

Super nouvelle !

----------


## popngum

Super, je le déplace dans "En attente de confirmation".

ça va vous sembler long ces quelques jours...

----------


## esiocnarf

oui oui!!!! il passe dans la bonne rubrique!!!!!  :: 
on attend avec impatience le 17! et dès demain je vais lui dire...  :: ....

----------


## capucine2345

::  :: 

pour cette belle adoption / sauvetage 

belle vie a cette jolie famille  ::

----------


## Sharwyna

popngum, ça va nous sembler interminable oui ! Moi et mon compagnon sommes tellement sous le charme de ce vieux père...

La voiture sera prête demain en tout cas ! Espérons qu'il se plaise chez nous, même si je n'en doute pas trop !

Mon vieux Tobby... Plus qu'à compter les jours... Encore 8...

Un remerciement tout particulier à esiocnarf qui a considérablement facilité cette adoption coup de coeur...

A très bientôt pour les photos de Tobby dans son nouvel environnement !

----------


## ninon

YEEEEEEEEESSSSSS ! ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Super, je vois qu'il est déjà en avatar.
Je le mets "réservé" sur le site, comme ça c'est officiel !
Vivement la suite....

----------


## Daysie433

Quelle merveilleuse nouvelle pour Tobby, je lui souhaite plein de bonheur ainsi qu'à son adoptante  ::

----------


## Douglaskuran

Enfin une famille pour Tobynou !!! ::   ::   ::  ::  ::

----------


## momo

Vivement le 17 pour TOBBY.
Je ne me rappelle plus si vous avez d autres animaux?

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Genial

----------


## esiocnarf

non, il va être fils unique!!!! son rêve.....

----------


## momo

C est super pour TOBBY...une famille rien que pour lui,pas de partage de calinous!!!
La belle vie quoi...

----------


## bizouille60

> oui oui!!!! il passe dans la bonne rubrique!!!!! 
> on attend avec impatience le 17! et dès demain je vais lui dire... ....



alors il était content  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

content???? allez savoir... en tous les cas, il avait l'air heureux cette après midi....  ::

----------


## Sharwyna

On espère qu'il sera radieux quand il embarquera dans le carrosse qui va passer le chercher !  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

Nous immortaliserons ce départ princier..... pourvu qu'il fasse beau.....

----------


## bizouille60

vivement les photos du départ alors , ça fait plaisir de voir qu'un toutou qui attend depuis longtemps va enfin trouver un foyer  ::

----------


## champardenais

super un vieux de plus qui se prepare une belle fin de vie, vivement le depart ::

----------


## Sharwyna

Plus que cinq jours !

----------


## myri_bonnie

> Plus que cinq jours !


Il faut commencer à barrer les jours sur le calendrier !!!

----------


## esiocnarf

je mets vite ce lien qu'on vient de m'envoyer.. diffusez à vos amis rennais...

http://www.mesopinions.com/petition/...ns-rennes/8993

----------


## Sharwyna

Myri Bonnie, déjà fait...  :: 

Esiocnarf, j'ai été témoin de cela ! Vous n'imaginez même pas l'impassibilité des policiers qui embarquaient ces chiens, devant le centre commercial Colombia à Rennes la semaine dernière, le deuxième jour des soldes. Les chiens étaient couchés tranquillement sur le trottoir, paisibles, jusqu'à ce que les policiers les emmènent dans le fourgon où ils se sont mis à hurler comme une meute de loups, à couiner...

Une fille, punk, SDF, était en train de se rouler par terre en pleurant toutes les larmes de son corps en criant le nom de son chien pendant que ses amis essayaient de la calmer en lui disant qu'il n'y avait plus rien à faire.

Je n'ai pas été la seule à pleurer devant ce spectacle, et je me demande comment c'est possible une chose pareille, et POURQUOI...

----------


## esiocnarf

quelle horreur..... c'est vrai qu'à Rennes il y a beaucoup de chiens avec les SDF, mais c'est aussi leur seule bouée.... je suis dégouttée....

----------


## Sharwyna

Pour avoir déjà été hélée par quelques SDF dans Rennes, je peux assurer qu'ils demandaient tous de quoi nourrir leurs chiens...

Pour preuve, je ne leur donne jamais d'argent(on ne sait jamais ou il va terminer...) mais, attendrie par un jeune couple une fois, j'étais allée leur acheter un sac de croquettes... Vous n'imaginez pas les remerciements auxquels j'ai eu droit, ils étaient sincèrement ravis de voir le sac arriver... Et les chiens étaient vraiment, vraiment très sages.

Pour les chiens jugés "dangereux", je ne dis pas, mais pour des vrais amours qui en plus sont discrets(aucun aboiement/grognement) ils restent couchés tranquillement sans rien demander, sans déranger qui que ce soit... Sauf peut être certains qui jugent que ces animaux et leurs maîtres leur gênent la vue quand ils partent remplir leur caddie...

----------


## esiocnarf

oui, c'est ça... leur vue les gène..... et ça ne fait surement pas "chic"... pour le quartier

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Je ne connais pas le contexte et c'est vrai que c'est "sauvage" leur façon de faire mais parfois les sdf exagèrent aussi
Même avec leurs animaux
Bon c'est juste mon avis

----------


## Sharwyna

On ne peut absolument pas faire de généralités dans ce genre de cas et je pense que prendre le problème au cas par cas éviterait des débordements et des euthanasies inutiles. Certains abusent certes, on pourrait songer à réduire le nombre de chiens par personne pourquoi pas, mais ne pas priver les sans abris de leur seul compagnon de route quand c'est tout ce qu'il leur reste...

----------


## Sharwyna

H-40 avant LA rencontre !  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!  ::

----------


## Sharwyna

C'est demaiiiin ! Nous ne tenons plus en place !  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

il doit bien se douter de quelque chose.. on voulait le laver mais pas assez beau pour un vieux toutou, il a donc été brossé....
demain je ne serai surement pas là, Mais Douglas sera là pour immortaliser..
 vous arriverez vers quelle heure????  il faut compter presque 7 heures de route en passant par Paris pour arriver jusqu'ici....  ::   (en espérant passer Paris sans encombres... )

----------


## myri_bonnie

7 heures x2 ? Ouh la la, ça c'est de la motivation. J'espère que Tobby aime la voiture, ce serait ma chienne Livia elle ne me le pardonnerait jamais je crois  :: 
Je suis impatiente de voir les photos, vivement demain. J'en connais qui ne vont pas bien dormir cette nuit.....

----------


## esiocnarf

et oui.. je connais bien la route..... 
Tobby sera à jeun pour le trajet, c'est plus prudent....

----------


## MARATHONMAN

iL VIVRA "D'AMOUR ET D'EAU FRAÎCHE" CE BEAU tOBBY

----------


## Sharwyna

Même s'il n'était pas sur son trente et un ça n'aurait absolument rien changé pour nous, vraiment !

Nous serons à Paris aux alentours de 13h-14h, donc je pense qu'en fin de journée, vers 16h ou 17h au plus tard nous serons au refuge !

Eh oui, 14h de trajet pour nous ! Mais, nous allons alterner pour la conduite ! Et le beau Tobby ne fera que le retour, heureusement pour lui !

Nous avons plutôt intéret de trouver le sommeil ce soir pourtant, si nous voulons être d'attaque pour demain !

----------


## bizouille60

vivement les photos , il va y avoir des larmes dans l'air mais de bonheur  ::  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

il faut compter 2h15/30  de trajet pour Paris Verdun.... arrivée prévue donc vers 16h ou 16h30.... on les prévient.... 
soyez prudents

----------


## Sharwyna

CA Y EST ON DECOLLE ! A cet apres midi !  ::

----------


## walibi

prudence sur le route !!!!!

grosse émotion j'imagine pour tout ceux qui connaissent Tobby..........

on attend de vos nouvelles très vite

----------


## teuleu

oui on attend

----------


## Douglaskuran

Ca y'est !!! Notre Tobynou va devenir rennais dans quelques heures....  ::  :: 


Regardez comme il a l'air content ! Il apprécie déja les nombreuses caresses qu'il a eu la chance d'avoir avant de partir.

Et là ça y'est, il est dans la voiture et prêt à partir... 7h de route ça devrait le faire quand on aime dormir, hein Tobey ?

Quelle magnifique adoption, vraiment !  :: 
Un énorme bravo aux adoptants qui sont comme ça  ::

----------


## lili2000

Bonne route à Tobby !

----------


## bizouille60

même si c'est long cela prouve qu'il ne faut jamais désespéré de leur trouver un jour des adoptants , vivement les nouvelles de bretagne alors  ::

----------


## Daysie433

bonne route à Tobby, beaucoup de bonheur à ses adoptants et lui, une bonne nouvelle comme celle-ci ça nous met du baume au coeur  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Quelle belle famille çà va faire
Tobby a beaucoup de chance
Merçi à l'Etang Bleu qui a accepté une adoption si loin pour un senior :: 
 ::

----------


## champardenais

on a hate d'avoir les premieres photos de sa nouvelle vie ::

----------


## esiocnarf

de Paris je piaffait d'impatience.... ça y est!!!!!! Hourra.................. tu y es enfin arrivé :: 
BON VENT TOBBY ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ca fait chaud au coeur. Je suis impatiente de lire la suite. Aujourd'hui il doit être bien fatigué Tobby de toutes ces émotions.
Belle adoption que voilà.

----------


## teuleu

GENIAL  ::  ::

----------


## walibi

c'est tellement beau une adoption mais celle d'un papy, c'est encore plus beau et encore plus émouvant !!!! :: 

merci pour lui ::

----------


## momo

Bonne route TOBBY  ::  ::  ::

----------


## breton67

::  ::  :: du bonheur chaque jour Tobby a toi et a tes adoptants

----------


## bb38

Une fois que tout le monde s'est bien reposé, on veut de nouvelles photos de Tobby dans son nouvel univers.
Et des nouvelles des heureux propriètaires.
Bravo à vous de ce beau geste que vous faîtes à Tobby,
Bonne continuation, et longue route à vous 3......

----------


## Sharwyna

Vous n'imaginez pas l'aventure ! Nous sommes rentrés au beau milieu de la nuit, épuisés, et Tobby aussi. Nous sommes directement allés nous coucher et il nous a suivi, sagement, se couchant au pied du lit. A 11h, au réveil, nous avons regardé Tobby et lui avons dit "on va à la promenade ?" et pour la première fois nous avons vu sa queue se lever et battre gaiement... Il a fait une longue balade, a mangé son mélange de croquettes, pates et légumes et maintenant il dort comme un loir  :: 

Quand on change de pièce, il nous suit discrètement et se pose non loin de nous... Ce chien est merveilleux, y'a rien à dire ! 

Les photos arrivent, promis, et vendredi, il ira à la mer(je pense pour la première fois) ! :: 

Merci encore à tous pour votre soutien et surtout au personnel du refuge de l'étang bleu qui fait un travail formidable avec ses animaux, et tout ça avec beaucoup d'amour.  ::

----------


## bb38

Merci pour ses 1ère  nouvelle, et on attends la suite avec impatience ........... :: 
Pleins de papouilles à Tobby

----------


## Sharwyna

Les photos :
L'exploration du territoire :

Le repos bien mérité !

L'appel de la gamelle...

Les papouilles

----------


## Daysie433

trop beau merci pour lui  ::

----------


## bb38

Génial, j'avais pas compris qu'il allait avoir un beau de terrain  :: 
C'est que du BONHEUR.
Un grand Merci à vous 2.
Et les papy c'est génial, calme, et très très très câlin.....

----------


## Douglaskuran

Ca c'est du Tobby tout craché, que ce soit dans les photos ou dans vos propos!

Tu vas me manquer Tobynou ! ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

oh là là le veinard

----------


## esiocnarf

si vous saviez comme on est contents.... 
Allez Tobby... profite, c'est la premiere fopius que tu verras la mer
si vous saviez comme on est heureux...

----------


## breton67

::  ::  ::   ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Je l'ai déjà dit mais Tobby connaît ce bonheur grâce à ce couple charmant et aussi grâce à l'Etang bleu qui n'a pas des oeillères et qui a senti que c'était une adoption super et qui est passée outre les kilomètres.
Dans un autre refuge, Tobby ne serait pas en partance pour la mer

----------


## Sharwyna

Nous aussi nous sommes heureux... Il trouve peu à peu ses marques ça y est...

Depuis le temps qu'on l'attendait notre Tobby ! Et encore merci au refuge de l'étang bleu qui comme le dit marathonman, trouve des solutions au cas par cas pour ses protégés, toujours dans le souci de leur bien être futur !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Zut, j'ai les larmes aux yeux, tant pis pour la mascara !!!
J'ai eu la chance de rencontrer Tobby "en vrai" et il m'a fait craquer moi aussi comme tous ceux qui ont eu la chance de le connaitre. Je suis ravie pour lui et pour vous. Encore bravo pour cette adoption vraiment très motivée.
Profite bien de ta famille Tobby.

----------


## Sharwyna

Aujourd'hui au réveil, pour la première fois, Tobby nous a fait la fête.. Il s'est juché sur ses pattes arrières pour qu'on le prenne dans les bras ! Et quand on s'est assis dans le canapé, il a mis ses deux pattes avant sur mes genoux, et le museau calé dans l'intérieur de mon bras.. Vous n'imaginez pas l'émotion ! Hier il était encore tout craintif et aujourd'hui c'est comme s'il avait passé sa vie ici...  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

leq chiens sont "des êtres" incroyables

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh ils comprennent vite, très vite même, quand on leur veut du bien.
C'est à mes yeux la récompense suprème lorsqu'on adopte un chien dans un refuge, c'est un tel bonheur de les voir s'épanouir de jour en jour. Quelqu'un qui n'a jamais adopté un chien de refuge ne sait pas à côté de quoi il passe !!!

----------


## bb38

Heureuse que tout se passe bien, car comme il est dit un chien adopté vous le rends aux centuples.

----------


## Sharwyna

Retour de la plage, Tobby a mis les pattes dans l'eau... C'était génial !


Avec son papa


Les vagues, ça fait peur !

Finalement, non !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

je crois qu'il va y avoir des larmes (de bonheur) à l'étang bleu
FORMIDABLE

----------


## bb38

Génial, j'adore la dernière photo, on dirait qu'il dit "j'y vais ou j'y vais pas"
Il revit ce gentil Tobby  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

La première photo me fait rire, on voit qu'il y a du vent : les oreilles dressent !
Quant à la dernière il y va courageusement le beau Tobby.
En tout cas on en oublie qu'il a 14 ans le coco. Que du bonheur !  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

tout bonnement GENIAL..... émouvant de voir notre Tobby retrouver sa joie de vivre....

la mer... pouvait il s'imaginer ce que c'était???? et puis,  vivre avec des jeunes parents, c'est tout même plus cool... hein... ::

----------


## vmmiss

toute émue de ce bonheur, les vieux chiens sont des trésors,  :: 
merci à sa famille de lui avoir donné une nouvelle vie  ::

----------


## capucine2345

BRAVOOOOO pour cette jolie adoption  :: 

Adepte des tits vieux, je suis certaine qu'il vous comblera bien au delà de  votre imagination  :: 

Je n'ai qu'un conseil ..... PROFITEZZZZZ car le temps passe bien vite  ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Oh oui quel bonheur de voir TOBBY rendu à un milieu affectueux..... Et puis vous avez vu...; sur les deux premi-res photos : c'est TOBBY qui surveille son maitre !!!! attentif ++++ 
Les chiens dans leur ensemble SONT des amours, vieux et non vieux... Mais pour nous, le sauvetage d'un "vieux" toutou est doublement délicieux (voire +++++++++++++++) car si valorisant (hé oui...) en plusssss des câlins de notre poilu d'amour !!!!  
_

----------


## esiocnarf

ben moi, je ne me lasse pas de voir et revoir les photos de Tobby à la plage....   ::

----------


## bizouille60

la 1èrephoto à la plage :une vraie carte postale  ::  merci à tous pour lui , c'est super

----------


## Sharwyna

Aujourd'hui, ça ne va plus comme les premiers jours...

Tobby, à l'heure de notre repas, tournait autour de la table, et s'est mis à grogner. J'ai essayé de lui intimer de sortir en sortant la premiere dehors, et en l'appelant, il n'a pas bougé. Alors je suis rentrée et j'ai tentée de prendre son collier pour mettre sa laisse, et il m'a pris le bras dans sa gueule...

Il a serré assez fort, je ne saigne pas mais c'est vraiment gonflé, et ça a fini par m'inquiéter pour son futur parmi nous. Je comprends maintenant pourquoi les enfants en bas age ne peuvent vivre avec Tobby. J'aimerais savoir si ses soigneurs ont quelques précisions à m'apporter sur ses antécédents ou sur les "choses à éviter" pour que cela ne se reproduise pas. Depuis, il a encore claqué des dents dans le vide deux fois...

Je n'ai jamais haussé le ton, sauf après qu'il m'ait pincée, et il a couru se cacher dans un coin. Il avait l'air tout penaud. 

Si on ne peut même plus lui mettre sa laisse ou prendre son collier ça complique les choses...

----------


## esiocnarf

Aiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeee!! 

Tobby a sans doute été très gâté mais aussi très perturbé par une mamie alzheimer et dont on ne sait rien pour la fin de la vie avec elle, puisque c'est à son placement que nous avons récupéré les 2 chiens qui vivaient avec elle.Ils étaient très perturbés.
Il était très craintif les premiers temps avait peur du balai et des objets vers lui. a t il été battu???? 
C'est un vieux chien qui n'aime pas être disputé ou contrarié, nous l'avions noté dans son comportement.. chez nous il n'a jamais mordu mais il montrait facilement son mécontentement en grognant si on voulait l'obliger à quelque chose qu'il ne voulait pas. 

Si ça peut aider dans un premier temps, 
surtout n'ayez pas peur de lui.... c'est le 1er point, ignorez le, ne lui donnez pas la 1ère place.

J'ai adopté un vieux chiens Pollux x berger/airedale il y a quelques années.. il a fait exactement la même chose au bout de quelques jours... il avait 11 ans et 10 ans de refuge. 
Nous avons ignoré cette attitude et sans un mot l'avons laissé dans une pièce seul à se reprendre. 
Il a semblé oublier cet accès de mauvaise humeur et a repris sa vie normalement avec quelques fois des retours ce genre de comportement.. il tremblait de tous ses membres après comme si on allait le battre...
C'était le chien le plus gentil qu'on puisse imaginer avec quelquefois des retours de????? 

je vous mets en contact tout de suite avec une amie comportementaliste qui va vous donner quelques conseils...je lui envoie ce lien

----------


## Sharwyna

Je pense effectivement que Tobby a pu être frappé. Une amie de la famille est passée hier et a voulu jouer avec Tobby, elle a pris un baton et en le levant au dessus de lui pour le lancer, le chien a couru la queue entre les jambes se cacher à l'intérieur de la maison. Il a déjà grogné une fois quand on a voulu le caresser alors qu'il avait sa gamelle, mais ça, ça peut se comprendre, il ne veut juste pas qu'on le dérange. Nous avons placé sa gamelle dans un coin loin de tout chahut pour qu'il soit tranquille pendant son repas. 

A aucun moment nous n'avons tenté de l'obliger par la force à faire quelque chose, d'habitude quand il bloquait on lui mettait la laisse et il suivait sagement. Là pour la première fois il n'a pas supporté que je chercher son collier, et pourtant je suis arrivée face à lui donc il a bien pu voir que je n'étais pas une menace. Il a également grogné sur l'amie passée hier, très brièvement, avant d'aller se coucher et rester tranquille pendant plusieurs heures.

Le souci étant que s'il se met à mordre dès qu'il est contrarié, cela peut vite devenir une solution de facilité pour lui. Mon compagnon a haussé le ton lorsqu'il m'a pris le bras, et Tobby a laché aussitot en allant se réfugier dans un coin. Il s'est tapit de tout son long lorsque mon ami est allé le rejoindre. Il l'a juste disputé, et Tobby était en position de soumission. Je 

Je ne sais pas s'il recommencera, le tout est je pense de ne pas lui autoriser la moindre incartade dans les premiers temps. Nous l'avions trouvé attachant et de ce fait nous lui avons accordé beaucoup d'importance, peut être un peu trop. Maintenant mon ami est sur le qui vive et au moindre signe il haussera le ton(c'est étonnamment suffisant pour que Tobby se calme dans la seconde) 

C'est sûrement une bonne idée de le "mettre de coté", c'est ce que nous avons fait et il y a une petite demi heure il est revenu vers moi en calant sa tête sur mes genoux, je l'ai repoussé fermement sans pour autant lever la voix, je ne sais pas s'il fallait que je l'accepte ou que je le repousse suite à ce qu'il avait fait. 

Je pense que c'est aussi le temps qu'il s'adapte, il teste ses limites c'est normal, mais nous voulons savoir comment agir à la moindre incartade pour qu'il ne prenne pas la mauvaise habitude de ne pas nous respecter si on le laisse faire ce qu'il veut.

Ce n'est absolument pas un chien méchant, mais il a sûrement besoin d'être un peu recadré après tout ce qui lui est arrivé. J'ai conscience que c'est un vieux chien et que de ce fait il m'est impossible de refaire toute son éducation maintenant, mais il y a des limites qu'il n'a pas à franchir et j'aimerais avoir des conseils pour cela.

----------


## Crys

J'ai été très heureuse de savoir que Tobby avait été adopté étant aussi propriétaire de deux bergers australiens. Effectivement, ce sont des chiens merveilleux très actifs avec un fort caractère, ce sont des "détecteurs de faille" qui déjà chiots demandent une éducation sérieuse ferme et en douceur avec sociabilisation, activité physique et mentale. Pas facile pour vous de savoir ce qu'à connu Tobby et j'espère qu'une personne compétente pourra vous aider à ce que le beau loulou comprenne que c'est vous le chef de meute et que vous puissiez établir une bonne relation avec Tobby et que vous puissiez savoir ce qu'il faut faire et ne pas faire avec lui. Beaucoup de patience et bon courage

----------


## phacélie

> Une amie de la famille est passée hier et a voulu jouer avec Tobby, elle a pris un baton et en le levant au dessus de lui pour le lancer, le chien a couru la queue entre les jambes se cacher à l'intérieur de la maison.
> 
> Là pour la première fois il n'a pas supporté que je chercher son collier, et pourtant je suis arrivée face à lui donc il a bien pu voir que je n'étais pas une menace. Il a également grogné sur l'amie passée hier, très brièvement, avant d'aller se coucher et rester tranquille pendant plusieurs heures.


bonjour Sharwyna,

loin de moi l'idée de vous juger, mais il me semble que ce que vous décrivez a pu stresser Tobby, d'autant qu'il ne vous connaît pas encore bien

à voir, ça peut aider je crois  :: 

quelques notions de base à garder précieusement en tête avec les chiens ...

----------


## esiocnarf

Sharwina, vous réagissez très bien!!! effectivement, vous lui avez apporté trop d'importance ces jours ci.... normal, vous étiez si heureux de lui faire plaisir..
maintenant, place à son éducation rennaise, vous êtes le dominant, pas lui.... continuez à l'ignorer, non pas pour le punir, mais pour le laisser à sa place! et puis, lorsque vous mangez, Tobby étant très gourmand (goinffre, même) il ne doit pas partager votre repas, même les miettes... 

C'est un bon chien, intelligent,  et affectueux, il faut juste qu'il réapprenne le respect et l(obéissance pour pouvoir vous aimer sereinement

----------


## MOUNINOX

_hou la la... CORINNE chien de rêve n'y va pas par quatre chemins !!!! pas commode la comportementaliste !!!

Néanmoins, je m'apprêtais juste à écrire (autrement...) exactement la^même chose !!!!!
Quel que soit le chien, son histoire, son âge, sa race, son ancienneté at home il n'y a jamais à faire qq trucs :
1. brandir un bâton  ou qq autre accessoire "manaçant"...
2. "titiller ou caresser ou quoique ce soit" lorsque le chien mange, et le laisser manger SEUL de façon prioritaire...
3. Ne pas hausser le ton (il ne fait que paniquer ce qui renforce sa défense "contre un danger")... 
4. Ne jamais arriver vers lui (qu'il nous ait vu ou non) SANS lui parler : il DOIT identifier l'interlocuteur (voix) AVANT d'être sollicité manuellement....

Par ailleurs, ne pas lui donner priorité (repas, retour sortie, etc...) ne doit pas exclure d'accepter "ses excuses", à mon avis : il est essentiel qu'il sache que tu ne lui en veut pas de son élan désagréable, qui n'est pas de l'agressivité, mais (en effet...) la seule façon pour lui de se faire entendre....
Pour TOBBY, il ne faut pas oublier qu'il n'est chez vous que depuis même pas 10 jours (je crois) et qu'il a déjà été emmené en voyage, certes agréable, mais également déstabilisant dans son cas d'abandon/perturbation/âge avancé etc....

Courage, vous l'aimez ce TOBBY, vous allez donc les UNS et l'AUTRE, vous reprendre, et tout va aller bien...._

----------


## Daysie433

j'ai adopté beaucoup de chiens âgés dont 2 très agressifs malgré que ce soient des caniches

- mon petit Lotus caniche adopté à 14 ans et qui est mort à 17 ans, personne ne pouvait l'approcher sauf moi, je ne sais pas ce qu'a vécu ce petit avec son ancienne maitresse mais il avait peur même d'un rayon de soleil, d'une caresse de vent, ou même se faisait peur tout seul s'il levait la patte contre un mur et que son museau touchait le mur.

il se mettait à trembler de tout son corps, fermait les yeux comme s'il attendait les coups......je ne l'ai jamais pris par la laisse ou forcé de bouger, chaque fois qu'il essayait de mordre je détournais le dos, le laissant se calmer en lui disant "NON" d'un ton fort et ferme et petit à petit il est venu vers moi, cherchant des caresses ou un regard.

j'en ai encore un autre à la maison de 13 ans 1/2 (encore un caniche) adopté à 12 ans et qui me sautait à la gorge si je m'approchais trop de lui.........alors je fais pareil, je lui tourne le dos, il se calme de lui même, je ne le force à rien et maintenant il vient se frotter contre mes jambes et est devenu un toutou qui cherche des caresses et est  heureux. Oh de temps en temps il essaie encore mais quand il voit que je m'occupe plus de lui il se calme tout seul.

comme dit chienderêve ce sont des petits vieux et ils sont comme les humains, s'ils ont mal ou sont de mauvais poil ils protestent à leur façon.

----------


## champardenais

moi aussi j'ai été tres choquée par le message de "corine", ils ont eu beaucoup de merite de prendre Tobby sur un coup de coeur ils doivent maintenant être tres angoissés, ils vont trouver la methode tout seuls, il faut du temps à tobby et à eux aussi pour se connaitre, ils vont y arriver. Courage ne vous inquiettez pas, il faut juste du temps. ::

----------


## MOUNINOX

_Très bien les "quelques notions...." et l'affichette = conseils tr-s judicieux !!!

Je confirme que les réactions de TOBBY ne sont que logiques ici, dans le contexte que tu as décrit...  
Toutes ces recommandations ne sont les répétitions finalement que de LA principale : RESPECTER le chien qui est un "individu à part entière" et on ne peut inconsidérément se permettre d'empiéter sur sa tranquillité (et là, tous les "accrocs" en étaient...) comme on l' à l'esprit (= on doit l'avoir à l'esprit) avec un humain, adulte ET enfant d'ailleurs !!!!

La simple évidence, quoi...._

- - - Mise à jour - - -

_OUI CHAMPARDENNAIS, il faut du temps certes, mais pas seulement !!!

Il est absolument nécessaire d'observer le toutou, le respecter en tant qu' Autre.... 
Cela n'enlève rien à la super décision de SCHWYRN.... d'avoir été séduit par TOBBY... qui le MERITE +++++
Donc, de l'entrainement, de l'entrainement, de l'entrainement.... du questionnement, encore et encore....
de la douceur, de la patience, de l'AMOURRRRRR comme ils en ont pour TOBBY et tout va s'emboiter....._

----------


## POLKA67

Ouhh surtout ne pas faire fuir ces adoptants au grand coeur ! ::

----------


## Sharwyna

Je crois qu'on ne s'est absolument pas compris... Il est extrêmement facile de juger sur ce qui est écrit comme il est facile d'interpréter tout ce qu'on lit à sa manière. Peut être me suis je mal exprimée, en tout cas, je réitère clairement.

Tobby a été clairement très gentil au départ, et s'est ensuite mis à tester ses limites. Il faut savoir que c'est un chien DEMANDEUR de présence, il est limite collant, pour ne pas dire trop, toujours dans nos pieds, toujours à se coucher à nos pieds, toujours toujours toujours là. Il aime qu'on passe à coté de lui avec une caresse, il aime qu'on lui parle, il VIENT CHERCHER ça. Nous n'allions pas alors qu'il venait d'arriver, le foutre dans un coin sans nous en soucier alors que notre principal souci était son bien être et son intégration dans la famille. 

Il a été au centre de l'attention pendant 3 jours, et sûrement que ça a joué sur son changement de comportement. Il faut bien COMPRENDRE que hausser le ton ne signifie en aucun cas CRIER. NOUS N'AVONS JAMAIS CRIE SUR UN SEUL ANIMAL. Il y a la voix douce et la voix ferme, et lorsqu'il a grogné nous avons cherché à ce qu'il cesse puisqu'il n'y avait aucun but à grogner pour réclamer NOTRE nourriture.

Nous ne le nourrissons JAMAIS en même temps que nous, toujours 1h après, nous ne lui avons JAMAIS donné une once de notre propre repas, il a certes eu des "extras" dans la journée mais jamais pendant que nous mangions et jusque là il ne s'était rien passé. 

Lorsque notre amie a voulu jouer, elle a brandi le bâton, pas au dessus du chien mais derrière sa tête, et il faut SAVOIR que le chien était clairement en train de sauter partout, il a tapi l'avant main en relevant le derrière, la queue battante, ce qui a entraîné l'essai du lancer de bâton. Ce chien NE FAIT PAS SON AGE, il n'a pas le comportement d'un vieux, ne RECHERCHE PAS spécialement la tranquillité et pourtant il a une pièce à lui ou il a couchette et gamelle, loin de tout grabuge. Il a du avoir peur d'un geste brusque et est parti se réfugier. ENTRE TEMPS, le chien était revenu vers nous et nous l'avions rassuré et fait comprendre qu'il n'y avait aucune peur à avoir. C'est bien plus tard qu'il a pincé, il n'y avait aucun lien entre le jour ou il y a eu le bâton et celui ou j'ai cherché à le faire sortir de la pièce. 

Il tournait comme un fauve autour de la table, et s'est mis à grogner lorsque l'on a mis la table, ce n'est absolument pas moi qui suis venue le tirer de son sommeil pour le foutre dehors, qu'on se le dise.

Qu'il soit vieux est un fait, mais s'il cherchait la tranquillité, il a largement la place pour s'isoler, expliquez moi pourquoi il dort sous ma chaise ou a coté du canapé, la tête sur mes pieds alors qu'on lui a installé une couchette à lui et qu'on la lui a présenté déjà 3 fois sans succès ? Si je vais aux toilettes je manque de tomber tellement il me suit de près. S'il pouvait, il dormirait même dans notre chambre, mais cela nous le lui refusons clairement.

J'ai déjà eu l'expérience de plusieurs chiens jusqu'à leur fin de vie, et aucun n'avait ce comportement. Le dernier en date a voulu rester tranquille les derniers mois de sa vie et nous avons respecté cela, comme une dernière faveur. Celui ci ne cherche clairement pas à s'isoler et le contact humain est important pour lui. 

Je n'ai pas agrippé son collier comme une brute, je me suis approchée en l'appelant, il ne réagissait pas et me fixait, et lorsque j'ai voulu lui mettre la laisse, il a lâché son feu. Si j'étais venue l'emmerder clairement alors qu'il dormait, ou que je lui touchais les fesses pendant qu'il mangeait, c'est compréhensible, mais cette fois ci RIEN ne laissait présager cela, et il n'avait montré aucun signe de nervosité quelconque jusqu'à aujourd'hui.

Certes il est vieux et il mérite plus de précautions que d'autres chiens mais si dans la douceur il arrive tout de même à pincer, c'est étonnant quand même. La théorie comme quoi nous l'avons un peu trop mis au centre de l'attention est par contre très plausible, nous l'avons un peu trop choyé dès le départ, c'est même certain et c'était là notre erreur.

Il n'est pas dans nos projets de ramener Tobby, surtout sans comprendre ce qui a motivé son geste et s'il est capable de le réitérer sans raison compréhensible. Si nous arrivons a comprendre, tout pourra se passer pour le mieux dans le futur.

Tobby n'a pas remontré un signe d'agressivité depuis ce qu'il s'est passé, et nous nous efforçons de lui accorder moins d'attention quand il n'en est pas le demandeur.

Corine ne mâche pas ses mots et j'aimerais juste dire que si elle pense qu'un chien n'aime pas qu'on le traite d'une mauvaise manière il faudrait aussi traiter le maître de façon à ce que les conseils passent dans le bon sens... Sous entendre notre incompétence ne réglera absolument pas la situation à mon sens. Je prendrais en compte tout avis et conseil constructif quant aux accidents à éviter avec Tobby à l'avenir, merci beaucoup à ceux qui y ont déjà contribué.

----------


## Douglaskuran

> Corine ne mâche pas ses mots et j'aimerais juste dire que si elle pense qu'un chien n'aime pas qu'on le traite d'une mauvaise manière il faudrait aussi traiter le maître de façon à ce que les conseils passent dans le bon sens....


+ 1 ! ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Pour ma part je ne pourrais donner d'avis constructif.J e n'ai eu qu'une chienne âgée, trouvée dans la rue avec qui j'ai connu 5 ans de bonheur. Aussi, je pense que tous les chiens sont différents l'un de l'autre.On ne connaît que très peu(apparemment)le passé de Tobby, alors difficile . Sincèrement, je pense que vous êtes des maîtres posés, bien dans leurs têtes et je crois que le mieux serait, si le comportement de Tobby continue, de prendre avisi tout d'abord auprès de votre vétérinaire qui saura certainement vous conseiller et, qui sait, vous adresser à un comportementaliste digne de ce nom.
Bon courage et j'espère lire bientôt que tout est rentré dans l'ordre at voir de magnifiques photos de vous trois.

----------


## myri_bonnie

> La théorie comme quoi nous l'avons un peu trop mis au centre de l'attention est par contre très plausible, nous l'avons un peu trop choyé dès le départ, c'est même certain et c'était là notre erreur.


Je pense en effet que tout est là, il vous teste.  Tout a tourné autour de lui les premiers jours ce qui lui a donné l'impression d'être le boss. Il faut être ferme avec lui, mais bien sûr sans méchanceté. 

J'espère que pour le bien de tous les choses vons s'arranger, avec patience et comportement conséquent ça devrait aller.

----------


## éliz

merci de garder votre calme ici

----------


## Sharwyna

L'affichette "quelques notions de base" est très très instructive, j'ai appris pas mal de choses avec même si j'en connaissais la majorité. Donc, lorsqu'on réprimande, si le chien tourne le dos ce n'est pas un signe de "je m'en foutisme" mais bien qu'il a compris que c'était mal et qu'il cherche à ne pas envenimer la situation. Savoir cela nous sera bénéfique pour la suite. Depuis que nous "ignorons" un peu plus TObby, il n'en est que plus avenant vis à vis de nous. Je ne savais pas que leur tourner le dos lorsqu'ils grognent ou sont menaçants est une bonne solution pour calmer la situation, ça va beaucoup nous aider de savoir cela ! Merci à tout le monde pour vos conseils, nous avons pris note, et je pense que cet incident ne se reproduira plus maintenant.

Regardez le Tobby qui veut se faire pardonner :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1c7lmvPlgA&feature=plcp

----------


## Crys

Trop mignon Tobby qui veut se faire pardonner, les aussies sont en général de vraies glues, très proches de leurs maîtres, même quand ils vont dans le jardin, bien souvent ils attendent que leurs maîtres viennent également jouer etc... bon courage pour la suite et nous ne doutons pas qu'avec de bons conseils et de la patience tout se passera bien. En attendant grosses caresses au beau Tobby

----------


## POLKA67

On voit qu'il cherche les câlins le magnifique Tobby :: merci à vous de ne pas baisser les bras et  lui laisser le temps pour devenir un toutou parfait même s'il l'est déjà en partie et bien dans ses pattounes...

----------


## teuleu

quand j'ai adopté mon border il y a eu plusieurs phases  les premiers temps il était la petite chose terrorisée qui m'avait fait tant de peine à la SPA , ensuite il a révélé son caractère dominant et  a eu sa période j'essaye de devenir le chef , il m'a mordu un jour où j'ai voulu le faire descendre du canapé à la suite de quoi je ne l'ai plus jamais laissé monter sur le dit canapé et j'ai mis en place les règles de hierarchie  que j'avais  toujours appliqué à tous mes chiens mais que j'avais laissé de côté pour lui parce que " le pauvre" il venait de la spa .IL a eu aussi son passage :  je saute sur la table et je pique tout ce qu'il y a dessus  enfin bref il a fallu plusieurs mois avant que tout se stabilise . 
Je ne m'inquiète pas pour vous avec un peu de temps tout finira par se mettre en place.

----------


## Daysie433

bien mignon le petit Tobby sur la vidéo adorable  ::

----------


## chiendereve

Je vous ai donné mon site, mon tel, mes conseils à titre gracieux mais après il seront payants, si vous ne me contactez pas c'est que j'aurai raison. A vous de prouver à tout le monde qui suit ce post que j'ai raison...

A bientôt pour le bien être du vieux chien à qui il faudra largement plus de deux mois pour vous accepter et vous reconnaître comme "bons" humains...

Maintenant j'ai fait un travail de conseil gratuit, à vous de voir à me consulter en tant que pro et voir mes tarifs..
Corinne Maugis 06.11.54.56.19

----------


## Youki

*Chiendereve, je pense que vous pouvez exposer votre point de vue, sans pour autant employer un ton agressif.
Sharwyna attend ici du soutien et des conseils.
Je pense donc qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de porter des jugements.

Respect et courtoisie sont de mises sur Rescue.

En comptant sur votre compréhension.*

----------


## Youki

*Chiendereve, je vous parle de façon courtoise, je vous invite donc à faire de même.
Inutile de continuer à polémiquer, car en effet les messages seront supprimés.

Je vous invite donc, si vous le souhaitez, à proposer votre aide et vos conseils de façon AIMABLE et dans le CALME!

Une nouvelle fois, merci de votre compréhension.
*

----------


## Sharwyna

On va clore le sujet "Corinne" une bonne fois, nous aurions sans problème payé pour un cours d'éducation ou de comportement canins, mais je refuse de vous donner de l'argent pour me faire traiter d'incompétente ou autre... Et personne n'a raison ou tort dans l'histoire, ça ne sert à rien de se battre pour savoir qui a la voie de la sagesse absolue, je cherche des conseils, je pioche, et je verrais bien ce qui marchera avec Tobby. Vous ne pouvez porter un jugement aussi personnel et incisif sans avoir même vu l'ombre d'un poil de ce chien de vos propres yeux, et sans nous avoir vu interagir avec lui ! 

Nous cherchons des conseils, dans le calme, avec des personnes compétentes, nous aurions aussi bien pu couper court et lui refaire vivre un retour au refuge sans chercher à creuser le fond du souci. On ne peut pas cracher sur les personnes qui cherchent à comprendre, ou leur dire de rendre un chien sans même essayer de les guider, nous sommes déjà trop peu nombreux à les sortir des refuges, trop peu nombreux a les garder même s'il ne sont pas parfaits comme beaucoup aimeraient... Essayer de nous arracher la ferveur que nous avons de nous occuper de ce chien est bien dommage. Je suis vraiment choquée par la réaction de chien de rêve et je ne pense pas que c'est avec ce genre de méthode que j'ai envie d'aller plus loin dans la compréhension du nouveau membre de la famille.

Néanmoins je prends en compte ce qu'elle a dit sur le fait qu'il est vieux et qu'il mérite sa tranquillité, et qu'on ne doit pas trop l'emmerder ou faire de lui un "enfant roi". 

Pour le moment, aucun souci avec Tobby, nous venons de nous réveiller et il nous a fait la fête. Le calme a l'air d'être revenu depuis que nous l'avons remis à sa place de chien plutôt qu'à la place de star !  :: 

Par contre vraiment, l'affichette de Phacélie (désolée si j'écorche ton pseudo !) a été vraiment constructive et nous a déjà bien aidé, mille mercis à toi !

La suite au prochain épisode, et pas la peine de s'énerver, ça n'arrangera pas les choses !  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Je viens de lire l'affichette et elle est correctement faite. Je pense avoir fait moi même certaines erreurs
En tout cas bon dimanche ensoleillé

----------


## bizouille60

pas facile de toujours savoir ce qui est bien ou pas , à faire ou non et puis quand un animal vient d'arriver dans une famille c'est toujours le centre d'attention pendant un moment , c'est une réaction normale d'humains je pense, se faire niaquer n'est pas agréable et aussi décevant car on ne s'y attend pas , c'est bien de vouloir comprendre pourquoi car il y a toujours une réponse je pense, merci en tous cas de vous occuper aussi bien du toutou, on ne connait pas leur passé ce qui est encore plus difficile pour que tout le monde soit heureux ensemble, bonne continuation  ::

----------


## Agnès HL

Sharwyna, je suis tout à fait certaine qu'avec le temps vous allez "vous en sortir" avec Tobby. Votre analyse de la situation me semble très juste.

Tous les chiens adultes arrivés à la maison - avec un passé - ont eu ce comportement : je suis super mignon au début et ensuite je teste, et ce même entre eux.

Il en a été de même pour un chien qui est resté en garde pendant les congés de ses maîtres pendant deux semaines.

 Bien sûr, tous n'ont pas eu l'attitude de Tobby qui vous a attrapé le bras, c'est un fait.

Qu'il ne soit plus le seul centre d'intérêt ne peut, à mon humble avis, lui faire que le plus grand bien. Quand on observe un groupe de chiens, entre eux cela se passe ainsi, quand un nouveau arrive, on fait connaissance et puis ensuite chacun reprend sa vie et s'observe. Mais le nouveau n'est pas le centre d'intérêt.

J'ai suivi l'histoire de Tobby depuis le début car ayant trois Aussies à la maison j'étais d'autant plus sensible à son devenir, même s'il en est de même pour tous les chiens.

Un épagneul breton de plus de 10 ans arrivé à la maison, qui ne supportait pas nos chats a mis un an et trois mois à les accepter (il dort maintenant avec eux) et je puis vous assurer que jamais je n'aurais pensé cela possible vu son attitude vis-à-vis d'eux.

Sans y croire nous n'avions pas lâché l'affaire, sans envisager que chien et chats dorment ensemble, bien sûr, mais au moins pour que le chien ne se jette plus contre les vitres en voyant les chats !

Donc même âgé, un chien apprend encore  :: .


Il est indiscutable que Tobby est plus âgé, mais au regard de son jeune tempérament, il a encore des capacités.

Dès que Tobby aura pris ses marques et qu'il saura quelles sont les règles et les limites, il s'y tiendra. Pour l'instant c'est encore trop récent.

En ce qui vous concerne, il est tout à fait normal que ce qui s'est passé ait provoqué un choc, c'est désagréable et déstabilisant. Il vous faut un peu de temps pour le "digérer" et pour changer vos attitudes vis-à-vis de Tobby avec cette nouvelle donnée.

Cela va être plus facile pour vous de vous positionner maintenant avec la connaissance de ce trait de caractère de Tobby.

Il n'y a aucune raison pour que cela n'aille pas dans le bon sens car vous n'êtes pas stupides et vous êtes de très très bonne volonté donc que tu positif pour la suite  :: .

----------


## MOUNINOX

_TOBBY = un amour._...    ::

----------


## bb38

Je pense que ton ami à très bien réagit en haussant le ton  :: 
Pour ma part, j'ai adopté ALizée labrador, elle avait 3 ans. A la maison, quand elle est arrivée, il y avait mon autre chien de 11 ans.
Et les 1er temps, elle sautait pour nous faire la fête et sautait beaucoup sur mes enfants (3ans et 5 ans) en leur laissant des superbes traces dans le dos ! Ils pleuraient tellement c'était rouge vive. 
Je pense qu'elle sautait sur mes enfants pour jouer mais étant plus petit que nous, elle leur faisait mal. Mais ne s'en rendait pas compte.
Donc on n'a supprimé qu'elle nous fasse la fête en se mettant sur ses 2 pattes arrières.
Nous avons corrigés cela en 2 mois, dès qu'elle sautait sur nous pour nous faire la fête on disait NON, et petit à petit ses incidents ont disparu et aujourd'hui 3 ans après, elle ne saute plus du tout.
Mon souci par rapport au tient n'a rien à voir. 
Mais tout ça pour te dire que nous ne connaissons pas vraiment leur passé à ses loulous, c'est à nous de les corriger par la voix dès qu'ils font un faux pas.
Je pense tout comme toi que Tobby a été le centre de votre monde durant 3 jours, et qu'il n'a pas prit encore ses repères et que cela à peut être fait beaucoup.
J'ai une totale confiance en vous 2 car vous avez très bien réagit.
Bonne continuation et n'hésites pas à nous donner des nouvelles

----------


## momo

Je suis confiante car vous savez trés bien ce qu il faut faire et ne pas faire avec TOBBY...bravo pour cette belle adoption  ::  ::  ::

----------


## capucine2345

Bravo SHARWINA pour votre jolie adoption, votre courage, votre persévérence, votre détermination, votre amour pour ce chien  :: ( j'en trouve plus ..... )
Je suis certaine que vous y arriverez, il ne faut surtout pas baisser les bras car un echec pour vous comme pour TOBBY serait difficle à surmonter........
J'ai moi même adopté à plusieurs reprises des vieux et moins vieux loulous, actuellement ils sont 8 à la maison....
Je suis d'accord avec CORINNE sur le fait qu'il faudra du temps pour TOBBY afin de s'adapter, de trouver sa place, d'être en confiance.....
Ce chien à déjà 13 année d'un vécu que l'on ne connait pas, mais que l'on devinne pas très rose.... seul le temps peut lui fait oublier ses craintes et méfiances......
De plus je pense qu'un chien pour être heureux doit garder sa place "de chien"..... avec un cadre, des rêgles ....... c'est facile lorsqu'ils sont 8, et je sais comme on a envi de craquer souvent.........
BONNE CHANCE et encore mille bravos  :: 
et je ne me fais aucun soucis pour votre avenir

----------


## Sharwyna

Merci énormément pour tous vos messages d'encouragement, lire des bribes de votre parcours me rassure beaucoup sur la suite des évènement avec le joli Tobby !

Agnès HL a bien résumé les choses je trouve et nous en prenons note. 

bb38, vous êtes une preuve qu'en haussant juste un peu le ton systématiquement quand il y a quelque chose qui ne va pas, cela permet des résultats sur le long terme.

Capucine2345, non nous ne baisserons pas les bras ! Ce petit échec de départ est là pour nous permettre une remise en question, et ainsi nous permettre de ne plus réitérer les mêmes erreurs par la suite ! Je le prends comme une leçon ! Et je suis complètement d'accord avec toi sur le fait qu'un chien doit garder sa place de chien, avec des règles, cela rassure tout le monde et c'est le juste déroulement des choses, mais sans oublier la notion de respect essentiel dans toute relation Homme - Animal !

Tobby s'acclimate plutôt pas mal maintenant. Il est plus sage depuis qu'on ne lui accorde plus autant d'attention, je ne l'ai plus entendu rouspéter maintenant qu'on n'attarde plus son regard sur lui. Aujourd'hui Tobby a fait une longue balade autour de l'étang non loin de chez nous, et il a même sympathisé avec une copine ! C'est qu'il est un poil dragueur le Tobby... Pour le moment RAS et on fait notre possible pour qu'il trouve ses marques sans dépasser les bornes maintenant ! Bientôt de nouvelles photos, avec ce temps on compte bien faire des apres midi balades au soleil !

Encore merci de votre soutien à tous, c'est vraiment une aventure tout ça !

----------


## myri_bonnie

Ce sont de bonnes nouvelles, pas de doutes, les choses vont s'arranger avec un comportement conséquent.

Alors Tobby dragueur ? Oui, oui, ça je le savais (voir page 2 où il "bisouillait"  ::  ma Betsy !)

----------


## Daysie433

voilà des nouvelles encourageantes, tenez bon ça va s'arranger petit à petit  ::  il faut laisser le temps au temps

nos adoptés on quelquefois des passés douloureux, l'abandon pour eux est un réel traumatisme et il faut qu'ils apprennent à faire à nouveau confiance aux "humains" et chaque animal réagit à sa façon.

bon courage à vous et merci pour cette belle adoption  ::

----------


## fannymurz

c'est sur que Tobby a de la chance de trouver des maitres responsables

eh oui!! je vois pas pourquoi quand on est vieux on n'aurait pas son petit  caractère

Fanny croisée terre neuve à 11 ans après 5 de refuge est arrivée très collante à la maison

puis a commencé à faire la garde sous le placard à gateaux en chiquant mon époux dès qu'il approchait ( pas mal pour perdre du poids  ::  vous me direz )

à vouloir se coller à nos pieds pour dormir et nous rouspéter dès que l'on bougeait
à gronder en refusant de partir de sous le placard ( été obligée de la faire reculer avec une chaise comme un lion mais sans violence)

à force de lui dire d'aller coucher à sa place ( tout en lui faisant des calins quand NOUS avions envie)
ne jamais lui donner à manger quand nous étions à table, elle a compris qu'elle était chez nous et maintenant
adore se faire gratouiller sa grosse boudine et a perdu ses mauvaises habitudes ( elle avait du etre très mal éduquée
 et avait gardé cela meme durant ses 5 années de refuge car dès le premier jour chez nous , elle quémandait à table
de façon très démonstrative)

meme agés ils comprennent très bien, savent se conformer aux nouvelles règles de vie
j'ai eu beaucoup de vieux au passé difficile mais il y a toujours de l'espoir, c'est sur !

bonne continuation avec le pèpère!  ::

----------


## Sharwyna

Ouh ça c'est un gros dodo :

----------


## bb38

Superbe, j'adore quand mes loulous se mettent dans cette position  :: 
Je trouve qu'ils sont magnifique et là Tobby est à tomber par terre  ::

----------


## walibi

quelle chance il a Tobby d'être tombé sur vous !!!!!

beaucoup d'adoptant aurait eu peur et baisser les bras !!!!!

nul doute quand lui fixant des limites, en douceur, tobby va comprendre que vous êtes la maison de l'amour et qu'il peut y trouver sa place !!!!

j'ai chez moi un labrador qui même si il est plus jeune de Tobby n'a connu que son box (sans aucune sortie, sans vrai contact humain) avant son arrivée chez moi..........presque 4 ans d'enfermement.
il est donc arrivé à la maison sans aucun code canin, sans savoir vraiment ce qui était sa place.........et bien nous avons passé plus d'un mois à lui dire "non".......
les premiers temps avec mon autre chien ont été dur dur mais Orus est maintenant un chien bien dans ses patounes qui acceptent même d'autres chiens à la maison en FA !!!!

Tobby est un vieux con comme j'aime appeler mon vieil Epagneul ..........faut pas le faire chier mais il est un amour de chien !!!!
je me dis qu'en décodant (donc à force de patience et d'observation) on peut vraiment réussir à comprendre nos vieux.....ils ont un passé (celui de mon vieux je le connais, j'ai de la chance) et faut accepter comme vous le faites que bein, ils ont un caractère qui est lié à ça !!!!

moi je vous dis BRAVO !!!!!!
Tobby est heureux et vous le montrera très vite car vous voulez son bien !!!!!

----------


## tarzandamour

::   ::

----------


## Sharwyna

Tobby s'est super bien accomodé à la vie avec nous. Il avait au départ une peur panique de gravir des escaliers, et maintenant il trottine en détente d'un étage à un autre sans s'en soucier ! De même pour sortir : dans un premier temps il ne pouvait pas mettre une patte au jardin sans sa laisse et maintenant il fait ses allées et venues quand bon lui semble ! Il fait des joies quand on se lève, et fait limite des bonds sur place quand on lui prépare ses gamelles. Pas une fois il n'a eu un comportement étrange ces jours ci, et je pense que maintenant, tout ira bien. Par contre, il s'est mis à se gratter frénétiquement... Je pense qu'il va falloir le traiter aux anti puces au plus vite !

D'ailleurs pour les anti puces, j'aurai aimé avoir vos conseils. Lesquels sont pour vous les plus efficaces ? Et comment vous traitez l'environnement pour éviter d'être réinfesté la semaine suivante ?

Merci à tous pour votre soutien !

----------


## walibi

bein voilà que le loulou a pris ses marques et que vous commencez à le connaitre, ça va aller de mieux en mieux !!!!
Ah nos vieux cons des fois ils nous font tourner en bourrique !!!!

pour l'antipuce, moi je prends advantix en pipettes. Chez moi, y a que celui là qui fonctionne sur les 3 chiens.
pour l'environnement, je prends des bombes chez le véto dont le nom m’échappe.......je vaporise les coussins, le canapé et j'en mets aussi sur le parquet du salon.
j'ai que l'on peut aussi traiter avec des huiles essentielles mais là je laisse les "pro" parler pour ne pas dire de bêtise.

----------


## myri_bonnie

Tout à fait d'accord pour l'Advantix, moi je l'utilise surtout contre les tiques et c'est à ma connaissance le seul produit qui fonctionne vraiment. Pour l'environnement il y a un produit bio "biokill" qui a l'avantage de ne pas être toxique, mais je ne sais pas si on le trouve partout (moi je l'achète au Grand-Duché de Luxembourg). Maintenant quand un chien se gratte ça ne veux pas dire puces nécessairement. Normalement en cas de puces on voit des petites pellicules noires dans les poils.
Sinon bien contente de lire ces bonnes nouvelles.

----------


## vmmiss

très contente de savoir qu'il prend ses marques, merci pour votre patience et plein de bonheur  ::

----------


## teuleu

Attention attention il me semble bien que pour  les colley , les bergers australiens   il y  a une sorte d'antipuce très dangeureuse alors qu'elle ne l'est pas pour les autres races.Il faut absolument demander au véto.

----------


## Daysie433

> Attention attention il me semble bien que pour  les colley , les bergers australiens   il y  a une sorte d'antipuce très dangeureuse alors qu'elle ne l'est pas pour les autres races.Il faut absolument demander au véto.


oui en effet, c'est expliqué sur ce lien (valable pour les chats aussi)

http://lesaintbernard.forumgratuit.o...e-and-c-danger

----------


## Sharwyna

Merci énormément pour le lien ! Ca nous évite déjà de faire une bêtise ! C'est vrai que l'anti puces on a tendance à le banaliser mais il ne faut pas faire n'importe quoi... Merci encore !

----------


## walibi

oh bein mince alors je savais pas tout ça .........

je vais prendre le temps de lire le lien avec patience pour ne pas faire de bêtise (bon en même temps les chats chez moi c'est impossible et encore moins autour de chez moi ) à cause de mes toutous !!!!!

donc en gros vaut mieux ne pas faire de connerie et demander aux vétos !!!!

ensuite, je pense à un truc : chez moi quand ils arrivent et qu'ils n'ont jamais été habitué au collier, bein il en va pour une bonne séance de quelques jours de grattage..........serait-ce cela pour la gros tobby ? 
c'est une question à se poser..........je ne dis pas que c'est absolument cela 
mais en tout cas pour tous les loulous non habitués au collier c'est comme cela chez moi

----------


## capucine2345

Bravo SHARWYNA, avec juste un tit peu de remise en question et beaucoup de bon sens vous avez très rapidement surmonté les difficultés.... Et bien sûre lorsque je dis un chien doit garder sa place de chien, cela sous entend, respect, amour, bons soins ........
J'adore ce post .........  :: 
moi j'utilise FRONTLINE pour tout le monde  ::

----------


## Daysie433

capucine au sujet du front..... j'ai lu ceci :

http://sos-colley.forumactif.com/t81...uces-frontline

----------


## Crys

Certains bergers australiens ont fait des réactions avec advantix d'autres pas. Pour l'instant, les miens sont au frontline combo en pipette et pas de souci. 

Voici également un lien http://www.collie-online.com/colley/mdr1/index.htm très utile pour certaines races concernées comme le colley, berger australien, berger blanc suisse pour n'en citer que quelques unes et qui met en évidence la toxicité d'un produit antiparasitaire, l'Ivermectine et qui parle donc d'une mutation génétique au sein d'un gène appelé MDR1 (Multi-Drug Resistance).

Sur mes deux bergers australiens testés, il y en a un qui est sensible et faisons attention à ce qu'on lui donne et tout se passe très bien.

En tout cas bravo encore pour cette belle adoption et faisons de grosses caresses à Tobby

----------


## walibi

rhooooo bon sang, je vais voir aussi avec mon véto car une de mes chiens non connu pour son croisement mais vu sa morpho...........j'ai des doutes !!!!!

pour le moment après traitement à l'advantix (l'année dernière et cette année au printemps) pas de souci........mais bon.......... ::

----------


## Sharwyna

walibi, j'ai aussi pensé à ça au début, mais il vient régulièrement se "croquer" la base de la queue et ça en général c'est un message assez clair niveau parasites, mais je vais un peu faire la chasse aux puces et je verrai si c'est vraiment ça !

J'éviterai donc l'advantix sur Tobby =)

Capucine2345, j'avais bien sûr bien compris que tout cela devait se faire avec douceur patience et amour ! Ca me touche que tu apprécies ce post, je pense qu'il peut être en plus d'un témoignage de belle adoption, donner quelques infos pratiques par ci par là, comme l'anti puces, les chiens un peu "perdus" au début de leur adoption etc.. Et si je peux contribuer à rassurer certaines personnes qui hésitent encore à se lancer dans l'aventure de l'adoption, j'en serai ravie !

Petit bonus pour la route ! Tobby nous fait vraiment rire...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=q4mv_JyOl2U

----------


## MARATHONMAN

j


> e pense qu'il peut être en plus d'un témoignage de belle adoption,  donner quelques infos pratiques par ci par là, comme l'anti puces, les  chiens un peu "perdus" au début de leur adoption etc.. Et si je peux  contribuer à rassurer certaines personnes qui hésitent encore à se  lancer dans l'aventure de l'adoption, j'en serai ravie !


Tobby tes maîtres sont formidables

C'est vrai "qu"au hasard " des posts on n'apprend beaucoup sur les comportements de nos 4 pattes, ce qu'il faut faire ou pas ::

----------


## esiocnarf

et bien, après une semaine d'absence, je viens de dévorer les news....  :: 

OUFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF  hein, Tobby????  allez, continue comme ça....

----------


## esiocnarf

des nouvelles de Tobby?????  il a fait des progrès??????

----------


## Sharwyna

Il a grogné une nouvelle fois alors qu'il y avait de l'agitation dans la maison, sûrement sans comprendre pourquoi est ce qu'on élevait la voix, bien qu'on ne s'adressait en aucun cas à lui ! Après l'avoir rassuré (il ne semblait pas en mener large, je me demande bien ce qu'on a pu lui faire a ce chien..) il s'est remis à battre la queue gaiement. Nous l'avons également confronté lors d'un séjour chez les parents de mon compagnon, a des chats, et il en est totalement indifférent sauf s'ils cherchent à s'approcher de sa gamelle bien sûr.

Il a également fait la connaissance d'une chienne avec qui il s'entend à merveille ! Lors des présentations, les deux se reniflaient en battant de la queue, et puis, lâchés tous les deux, ils couraient l'un et l'autre cote à cote comme s'ils se connaissaient depuis toujours. C'est une chienne très très douce et docile, pas du tout caractérielle, et il n'y a eu aucun accroc avec elle durant tout le séjour. Nous les faisions manger à la même heure, et il n'y avait pas non plus querelle, même la première fois(nous séparions les gamelles d'une dizaine de mètres pour qu'ils aient leur tranquilité). Donc pour le moment c'est plutôt positif pour le beau Tobby, même si j'ai encore un peu de mal à digérer la morsure, et lorsque je le caresse j'ai toujours un peu ce doute sur "est ce qu'il va le refaire ?" que je n'avais pas avant, mais ça se dissipe au fil du temps. Mon compagnon l'a trouvé en train de faire une bêtise l'autre jour et l'a réprimandé d'une voix ferme, et Tobby a obéi sur le champ, allant s'asseoir dans un coin. Cinq minutes plus tard il s'approchait de nous pour avoir une caresse.. On commence peu à peu à se comprendre mutuellement, et le voila qui donne aussi de la voix lorsque quelqu'un frappe à la porte ! Un vrai gardien celui là...

----------


## MARATHONMAN

merci de ces nouvelles et bonne continuation à vous trois

----------


## esiocnarf

merci, pour ces nouvelles plutôt rassurantes....  :Smile:

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Comment va le beau Tobby

----------


## Sharwyna

Superbement bien ! J'ai perdu mon téléphone et je ne peux plus vous envoyer de photos, mais il a pris un peu de poids et beaucoup d'assurance ! Dès que j'ai de quoi vous refaire des vidéos et des photos vous serez servis !

----------


## esiocnarf

yesssssssssss!!!!!  :: 
tu lui diras que son copain de galère le petit Spirou est lui aussi en famille depuis 3 semaines!!!!! et que.. comme lui.... il a eu un peu de mal à se dominer  :: ça semble aller mieux.....  

ahhhhh.. s'ils pouvaient parler.....

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Merci Shawryna

On n'est beaucoup à prendre du poids en vacances ::

----------


## Sharwyna

C'est super si Spirou a enfin réussi à s'intégrer ! Tout est bien qui finit bien pour les deux toutous si je puis dire !

Tobby ne mangeait pas beaucoup les premiers jours mais maintenant, il connait l'heure de la gamelle et il est surexcité quand on la lui prépare, et autant vous dire qu'il la termine en cinq minutes top chrono !

Bientot les photos promis !

----------


## POLKA67

:: bravo Sharwyna et encore merci de lui avoir laissé sa chance, ce n'est pas le cas partout même pour les loulous en famille depuis 10 ans...

----------


## Sharwyna

Merci beaucoup POLKA67 !

Après une petite mésaventure au départ que je mets sur le compte de toutes ces nouveautés dans sa vie qui ont du le désorienter d'un coup, Tobby ce n'est que du bonheur pour nous, je ne regrette pas un instant d'avoir traversé la france pour un vieux toutou qui ne demandait qu'un peu de tranquilité et la chaleur d'un foyer paisible pour couler ses vieux jours. Maintenant il nous le rend tellement bien...

----------


## MARATHONMAN

alors là ces lignes on les attendait :: 

Comme on n'aimerait que beaucoup d'adoptants aient votre intelligence, votre patience et votre analyse
Car oui, tout ne peut pas être parfois dès que "l'animal" arrive chez nous

Bonne continuation avec ce chien magnifique

----------


## esiocnarf

::  ::

----------


## bizouille60

beaucoup de changements d'un coup et beaucoup d'attentions pour lui , heureusement que vous avez bien réagit , c'est super de votre part et pour lui surtout  ::

----------


## capucine2345

IL N'A PAS DE CHIENS MECHANTS....... QUE DE MAUVAIS MAITRES  :: 

La preuve ici...... des maitres intelligents et sensibles = UN CHIEN HEUREUX ET EQUILIBRE  :: 

BRAVO SHARWYNA  ::

----------


## Sharwyna

Une vidéo à venir ! Vous allez halluciner ! Ce chien n'a pas 14 ans, c'est purement impossible !  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

on attend!!!!!!!  ::  on attend les exploits de notre beau Tobby.....

----------


## walibi

> Une vidéo à venir ! Vous allez halluciner ! Ce chien n'a pas 14 ans, c'est purement impossible !


mais tu attends quoi pour nous la mettre cette vidéo !!!!!!!!! :: 
mefies toi on va toutes descendre chez toi pour le voir en vrai ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

> Une vidéo à venir ! Vous allez halluciner ! Ce chien n'a pas 14 ans, c'est purement impossible !


Moi je n'en doute pas. J'ai eu l'occasion de le promener au refuge et franchement il ne fait pas son âge. Si on rajoute le bonheur, ben je parie qu'il a 10 ans de moins maintenant !!!

----------


## POLKA67

On est sûr de son âge ?

----------


## Sharwyna

La voila la voila !

Tobby est un vrai ado dans sa tête.. Surtout avec sa nouvelle copine ! 

Une Idylle de papi.. On aura tout vu ! Comment il la taquine en bondissant comme un cabris..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yip7L...ature=youtu.be

----------


## bizouille60

c'est super de les voir  ::

----------


## myri_bonnie

Vraiment chou.

----------


## esiocnarf

c'est qu'il est amoureux notre pépère!!!!! il a l'ait si heureux.....  ::

----------


## Daysie433

voir Tobby heureux et amoureux  ::  quel bonheur............merci pour cette belle adoption  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Indécent MDR ::

----------


## walibi

c'est trop chouette de le voir comme ça !!!!!!

c'est fou ce que les filles font faire au mec ............et ça vaut aussi pour les chiens ::

----------


## fannymurz

et hop!!! dix ans de moins  :: 

encore bravo  ::

----------


## Daysie433

> et hop!!! dix ans de moins 
> 
> encore bravo



moi aussi je voudrais avoir 10 ans de moins.....je vais me faire adopter par *Sharwyna* ::

----------


## Sharwyna

Vous n'avez qu'à tous venir ! Ici il y a des croquettes, des calins, des promenades.. Sans modération ! Haha  ::

----------


## bizouille60

on voudrait pas prendre le panier de tobby  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

ohh ben moi, je dirais pas non!!! en plus c'est à Rennes.. alors......  ::

----------


## Sharwyna

bizouille60, chacun son panier pour éviter les litiges ! 

esiocnarf, on vous attend...

----------


## esiocnarf

je passerai vous faire un coucou lorsque j'irai en Bretagne!! Promis!!!!! ce n'est pas à  l'ordre du jour ces temps ci....

----------


## Sharwyna

Pas de soucis, rien ne presse.. Tobby va toujours aussi bien et prend ses aises..

----------


## MARATHONMAN

pourquoi s'en priverait il??Il a bien compris l'amour que lui porte ses maîtres ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

des nouvelles,,,,,

----------


## esiocnarf

ahh oui, ce serait chouette.....

----------


## Sharwyna

Pour le moment tout va bien, même si Tobby est un peu frileux ! 
Il a ses petites habitudes, donc niveau intégration RAS
Par contre dès qu'on ne va pas dans son sens ou qu'on lui refuse quelque chose il se met à grogner et claquer des dents, il ne mord pas mais c'est tout de même assez embêtant surtout quand on reçoit des gens... Je pense prendre rdv avec quelqu'un de spécialisé dans le comportement mais je ne sais pas si au vu de son âge c'est un peu tard pour essayer de changer les choses ?
A part ce petit souci récurrent, Tobby est calme, doux, calin, rien à dire !

----------


## MARATHONMAN

merci des nouvelles ::

----------


## walibi

> Pour le moment tout va bien, même si Tobby est un peu frileux ! 
> Il a ses petites habitudes, donc niveau intégration RAS
> Par contre dès qu'on ne va pas dans son sens ou qu'on lui refuse quelque chose il se met à grogner et claquer des dents, il ne mord pas mais c'est tout de même assez embêtant surtout quand on reçoit des gens... Je pense prendre rdv avec quelqu'un de spécialisé dans le comportement *mais je ne sais pas si au vu de son âge c'est un peu tard pour essayer de changer les choses ?*
> A part ce petit souci récurrent, Tobby est calme, doux, calin, rien à dire !


il n'est jamais trop tard pour comprendre et changer les choses en douceur!!! :: 

merci pour les nouvelles

----------


## esiocnarf

un enfant gâté, ce Tobby!!!!!  :: 
 on peut comprendre à tout âge, non????? 

et un grand Merci pour les nouvelles  ::

----------


## Sharwyna

Pas de soucis !

Oui je pense, on verra ce que dira le professionnel après tout ! Qui ne tente rien n'a rien n'est ce pas ?  :: 

EDIT : petite vidéo pour illustrer la situation : un chien qui ne fait pas son âge, épanoui, plein d'énergie...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksV-8OJAkTI

----------


## esiocnarf

et oui... l'air de la Bretagne lui va à ravir......

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Son cadeau de noel est acheté ::

----------


## esiocnarf

?????? aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhh?????????????????

----------


## MARATHONMAN

C'était une question j'ai oublié les????????????????

----------


## esiocnarf

ben voui, zi sont pas......

----------


## Sharwyna

http://www.doggy-box.fr/
Sûrement ça, si il est sage bien sûr !

Si vous ne connaissez pas le concept, je le trouve génial, un peu cher mais pour Noel pourquoi pas oser !

----------


## esiocnarf

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! c'est chouette!! je ne connaissais pas!!!!

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Moi non plus

----------


## Sharwyna

Des nouvelles ! Tobby va bien, il adore gambader et court partout, dire que cette année il a quinze ans c'est fou !

Voila le beau pépère :

http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...84136593_n.jpg

http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...48611953_n.jpg

Pendant qu'on cherche les oeufs de Paques, il est tout content quand on en trouve !

http://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...29844344_n.jpg

Il cherche aussi...

http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...29441368_n.jpg

http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...67371025_n.jpg

Conclusion : Tobby adore le dimanche de Paques ! Bon dimanche à vous !

http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...66711772_n.jpg

----------


## Pitchoun'

il est beau on dirait encore un jeune homme, il ne fait pas du tout son âge !  ::

----------


## Crys

Quel plaisir de le voir si heureux, plein d'énergie. Belle adoption en tout cas ! nous espérons également que nos deux bergers australiens gardent la même vivacité que Tobby s'ils arrivent jusqu'à 15 ans, grosses caresses à Tobby et merci pour les photos

----------


## POLKA67

Le beau Tobby résiste, il a envie de profiter un max de sa belle vie !

----------


## esiocnarf

whouahhaaaaa il est toujours aussi beau!!!!!! Merci pour les nouvelles  ::  je transmets à tous.....

----------


## myri_bonnie

Du pur bonheur ces photos, merci.

----------


## momo

Merci pour ces merveilleuses nouvelles de TOBBY.

----------


## Sharwyna

Bonjour,

aujourd'hui, Tobby a mordu. Jusqu'au sang. Pire, jusqu'au tendon. Nous ne savons plus quoi faire, pourtant j'en ai eu des chiens, mais un chien imprévisible comme ça non...

Il ne supporte pas l'autorité, c'est un fait. Mais maintenant, il suffit que l'on parle de lui en le regardant, et il se met à grogner... Il mord maintenant même lorsque l'on est de dos, sans aucun contact avec lui.

Il a quelque chose au museau, une croute, il se gratte frénétiquement et elle prend de l'ampleur, elle fait presque la moitié de son museau maintenant. En voulant nettoyer à la bétadine, mon ami s'est fait mordre, profondément. Pour la première fois Tobby n'a pas voulu lacher, et lorsqu'il s'est pris une tape sur le museau, il a laché, mais a cherché à mordre de nouveau.

Le climat qui règne ici s'est considérablement dégradé depuis un mois, et nous ne savons plus quoi faire. Une chose est sûre, nous ne pouvons plus le garder.

Je ne sais même pas si un professionnel éducateur, ou autre, arriverait à le remettre sur les rails... Il a quinze ans et plus toute sa tête... 

Si quelqu'un pouvait me donner une quelconque indication... Car nous avons deux solutions... Lui trouver quelqu'un de compétent et qui arrive à se faire respecter... Ou le laisser partir, parce qu'on est dépassés par la situation, et que nous avons tout essayé, force, douceur patience, mais son lunatisme est incompréhensible. Nous avons fait des examens médicaux qui n'ont rien révélé d'anormal, que ce soit au niveau de l'urée ou autre, qui aurait pu causer ses crises de violence.

Aujourd'hui, c'est résignée que je vous écris, et je cherche de l'aide.

----------


## POLKA67

MDR... Tobby souffre t-il au niveau du museau ?

----------


## champardenais

Sharwyna je ne dis pas que j'ai la solution miracle mais je vous MP

----------


## Agnès HL

Très sincèrement désolée pour vous car sachant que vous ne laissez pas tomber facilement, difficile de voir quelle nouvelle piste pourrait être explorée pour résoudre ce problème à plus forte raison si son cerveau est atteint de sénescence  :: .

Est-ce qu'un comportementaliste pourrait vous aider afin de voir si Tobby a ce comportement uniquement à votre encontre où avec tout le monde ?  :: 

Pas facile du tout. Courage.

----------


## Sharwyna

Il ne souffre pas, mais ça lui gratte, il se frotte le museau sur les recoins, ça le démange.

On pensait à un problème de peau, mais notre vétérinaire pour nos autres animaux ne l'accepte plus après qu'il ait failli se faire mordre également.

On ne peut même pas l'approcher pour lui administrer un traitement. Lui mettre la laisse est aussi un geste compliqué.

Nous avons vu un éducateur pour une séance d'essai, il nous a dit que c'était un chien qui était capable de se dresser contre l'autorité de l'homme, et que de ce fait c'était un chien dangereux. Il nous a dit que c'était un chien dont il faudrait toujours se méfier, puisqu'il passe du coq à l'âne en deux secondes...
Nous sommes dépassés, sincèrement, nous avons traversé la France pour lui, sans savoir qu'il serait mordeur, nous l'avons accepté ainsi en tentant de trouver tous les moyens de calmer ses accès de violence, rien n'y fait.
Je ne parle même pas de lui faire prendre un traitement, par voie orale, c'est clairement impossible de s'approcher de son museau...
Si encore il avait une personne en qui il avait confiance et avec qui il se laissait faire, tout pourrait aller, mais là il est un peu seul contre tous, et se réveiller la peur au ventre de voir le chien que vous avez voulu sauver, que vous aimez, perdre la boule et se jeter sur vous, c'est un sentiment que je ne souhaite à personne...

----------


## Pitchoun'

J'ai trouvé cet article concernant l'agressivité des vieux chiens :

"L'aggressivité du chien âgé: le vieux qui "pète un cable"

L'apparition brutale d'une agressivité chez un chien âgé doit d'abord faire penser à un trouble algique: arthrose, tumeur, troubles dentaires. La diminution des sens peut également expliquer l'agressivité: un chien sourd et aveugle ne va pas sentir son maître approcher et pourra mordre par peur ou par surprise. *Une tumeur cérébrale peut également en être la cause*. Une consultation s'impose rapidement."

"Cliniquement, lagressivité qui résulte de la pathogénie précisée ci-dessus peut se traduire par 4 types
dagression.

Lagression relationnelle (anciennement nommée agression de dominance) survient quand lanimal vit
dans une incohérence relationnelle avec les membres de son foyer. En situation de conflit relationnel, le
chien cherche à préserver ses ressources (couchage, repas) et adopte une posture haute menaçante (grognement,
piloérection, myosis, raideur des membres, babines découvertes) afin de mettre lhumain à distance.
Si ce dernier nobtempère pas, le chien insiste et mord puis instrumentalise sa morsure par apprentissage
associatif. La menace disparaît car le chien apprend que seul lacte de morsure est opérant.

Lagression par irritation est déclenchée lors de contact non désiré, tactile ou visuel. Si le chien est en
conflit relationnel et en posture haute, il menace et lattaque est brève. Sil est en situation de stress ou
de douleur, il détourne le regard, émet un grognement sourd, se recroqueville et répète les morsures.

Lagression territoriale et maternelle survient en cas dintrusion dans le territoire du chien ou à proximité
de la portée dune chienne. Après une phase de menace, le chien charge pour provoquer le retrait
de lintrus.

Lagression par peur est déclenchée lors de situations fermées, quand le chien na pas le choix entre la
fuite et lagression. Cette agression est produite sans phase de menace. La morsure est demblée non
contrôlée et saccompagne de signes neurovégétatifs typiques de la peur (tremblements, ptyalisme, miction).
M.L."

et enfin un dernier lien intéressant http://www.depecheveterinaire.com/ba...gressivite.pdf


edit : 
_L'hyperagressivité du vieux chien tout d'abord, dans laquelle le chien, sans raison apparente, devient de plus en plus agressif : il en vient rapidement à mordre, y compris des enfants ou des chiots, et devient boulimique dans environ 75 % des cas. Le traitement sera essentiellement médicamenteux, même si la mise en place d'exercices d'obéissance ou d'agility se révèle utile._

----------


## Sharwyna

"L’agression par irritation est déclenchée lors de contact non désiré, tactile ou visuel. Si le chien est en
conflit relationnel et en posture haute, il menace et l’attaque est brève. S’il est en situation de stress ou
de douleur, il détourne le regard, émet un grognement sourd, se recroqueville et répète les morsures." C'est EXACTEMENT CA dans la plupart des agressions que l'on a connu. Sauf, qu'une fois il a tout de même mordu alors que les personnes étaient de dos, et loin de lui. C'est ce genre de comportement qui nous fait peur, si encore il agissait en réaction à ce qu'il juge être une menace, que ce soit un regard ou autre, mais là, même sans contact visuel ou tactile, il est déjà passé à l'acte.

Nous avons fait lors d'une accalmie de violence un bilan sanguin qui n'a rien révélé d'anormal(urée notamment). Au niveau des sens, même chose, pas de cataracte, quand on l'appelle, il dresse instantanément les oreilles. Nous n'avons pas fait de recherches approfondies au niveau cérébral cependant...

----------


## Pitchoun'

Jete un oeil sur l'article ci-dessous_ : 

Agressivité par irritation Quelle attitude adopter ?

 Il faut tout d’abord éliminer la source de la douleur, même si le souvenir d’un fait peut suffire à déclencher l’agressivité. Dans ce cas, il faut présenter au chien la situation ou la personne qui lui rappellent la douleur et la peur, mais à une certaine distance afin qu’il ne s’agite pas et avec un « appât » (une friandise ou une caresse), en réduisant progressivement la distance lorsqu’il a l’air plus détendu.

 Pour obtenir un résultat positif, il faudra d’abord le priver de récompense, par exemple l’ignorer au cours des deux heures qui précèdent la séance ou le laisser à jeun. S’il est impossible d’éliminer la douleur, en cas de maladies chroniques par exemple, il faut faire attention à ne pas toucher le chien à l’endroit sensible, ni lui faire accomplir de gestes douloureux.

 S’il continue à se comporter de façon agressive même après sa guérison, il est possible d’avoir recours à la technique de la désensibilisation, en s’approchant du chien et en effleurant légèrement la partie concernée : s’il ne réagit pas violemment, on le récompensera par une gourmandise (déconditionnement).

 Cette approche thérapeutique prévoit deux séances par jour d’une dizaine d’exercices par séance, pendant au moins deux semaines. Dans les cas les plus graves d’agressivité par peur, il est possible d’associer des médicaments à la thérapie, mais seulement sous contrôle vétérinaire. N’infligez pas de sanction car c’est inutile, alors qu’il peut être profitable d’accroître l’autorité du maître en enseignant l’obéissance au chien.

 Lorsque l’agressivité par peur se limite à certaines circonstances, et si elle ne se vérifie que très rarement, il est inutile d’avoir recours à une thérapie comportementale. Il suffit de contrôler le chien avec une muselière ou, si c’est possible, de ne pas l’exposer à la situation qui lui fait peur (on peut, par exemple, le laver à la maison et non pas chez le toiletteur). Si le problème a, au contraire, tendance à empirer, adressez-vous sans hésiter à un comportementaliste.

Attention : l’agressivité par peur peut cacher des pathologies comportementales très sérieuses, comme le syndrome de privation sensorielle, la dissociation primaire, la phobie post-traumatique, qui nécessitent une intervention thérapeutique organisée._

----------


## Sharwyna

C'est vraiment intéressant, merci... Si on met la main au dessus de son museau, il ne le supporte pas, et cela bien avant qu'il ait ses croutes, et il a une bonne vision, du coup je ne vois pas d'où ça pourrait venir... Si on touche son arrière train, c'est la même chose, le ventre également. Nous avons au cours de l'année essayé de le désensibiliser, cela s'est toujours soldé par un claquement de dents, on a évité la morsure de peu... Depuis deux mois, nous n'essayons plus de le désensibiliser, nous craignons trop ses réactions, et puis c'est un vieux chien, c'est étonnant comme il se coupe du monde, sa seule réaction aux stimulis est l'agression... Difficile de le féliciter quand il ne tente pas de mordre si jamais la situation ne se présente. C'est bien pour cela qu'elle est critique par ailleurs. 
Nous savons qu'il était chez une vieille dame, qui avait alzheimer et qui a pu être violente avec lui, et lunatique. Gentille, et d'un seul coup, lui faire du mal. Cette personne est partie en maison de retraite, de ce fait il me semble un peu "compliqué" de le mettre face à l'objet de son ancienne peur...
Nous allons faire venir un comportementaliste à la maison  d'ici une dizaine de jours, pour qu'il voit Tobby "en situation". Nous allons aussi tenter de soulager son museau avec un traitement. Si après ces échéances nous n'avons aucune solution ou amélioration, nous n'aurons simplement plus la force de continuer...
Si vous avez d'autres pistes n'hésitez pas, nous voulons tout tenter avant de penser au pire, même si l'inévitable semble se rapprocher... Ca me mine...

----------


## Pitchoun'

Attendons de voir ce que va en dire le comportementaliste...même si je comprends parfaitement que ça devienne invivable...j'espère qu'il y a une solution mais vu son grand âge et son passé de "maltraitance" ça semble très très compliqué de le rendre inoffensif...malgré ta grande lassitude je te souhaite bon courage !  ::

----------


## Sharwyna

Merci beaucoup Pitchoun', nous recherchons ici des solutions, mais s'il n'y en a pas, le soutien est une grande aide pour traverser les épreuves également... Merci beaucoup de ta patience et de ton article, je le montrerai au comportementaliste lorsqu'il viendra.

----------


## momo

Effectivement,ça ne doit pas etre facile à gérer ce genre de comportement...J éspère que le comportementaliste trouvera la solution pour que TOBBY n ai plus ce comportement.En tout cas,bravo à vous de chercher une solution,il y en a plus d un qui n aurait pas attendu et qui se serait débarrassé du loulou!!!!Je croise les doigts afin qu une solution soit trouvée.MERCI à vous.

----------


## POLKA67

Sharwyna, n'oublie pas de prévenir le refuge de la situation actuelle.

----------


## Sharwyna

Polka67, nous contacterons Mme Schmidt la semaine prochaine.

Ils connaissent depuis des mois la situation de Tobby et nous ont aidé à trouver des solutions, en vain malheureusement.

----------


## walibi

je ne peux malheureusement que vous soutenir à distance et vous faire preuve de mon profond respect pour tout ce que vous faites pour Tobby..........
votre patience et votre tenacité est une incroyable preuve d'amour pour Tobby.

je n'ai jamais été confronté à de tels soucis même si mon vieil épagneul est parfois difficile à gérer, il a encore cette sorte de "soumission" à l'homme qui ne le fait donc pas aller jusqu'à la morsure........enfin soumission......c'est un terrible mot, je dirai plus qu'il nous respecte et qu'il sait que nous le respectons.....mais Rapido est né chez moi donc je connais totalement son passé.......je connais ses maux : arthrose surtout et une baisse de la vision........

----------


## Vegane7

Mon chien, adopté en 2007, était pareil que Tobby... J'ai mis moi-même 6 mois à l'apprivoiser.
Patience et amour : voilà les maîtres-mots. Ne jamais se décourager.

----------


## esiocnarf

je découvre les agissements de Tobby car je rentre seulement de quelques jours de repos... 
nous savons  à quel point Sharwina et son compagnon se sont investi pour aider Tobby... ils lui ont offert un toit, leur coeur et toute leur énergie, 
A un moment il faut savoir choisir pour le bien  de tous, c'est bien à eux que revient cette décision, peu de personnes auraient tenu aussi longtemps et avec autant d'énergie et de bon sens.
Je n'ai que ces mots à leur dire : r*espect et bravo , et surtout MERCI*  :: 

Courage, vous avez été de bons maitres, Tobby ne s'y est pas trompé,  voici le temps  où, comme sa maîtresse  il a perdu tout bon sens, à cet âge vénérable, c'est sans doute la triste réalité.
Nous pensons tous bien fort à vous

----------


## Sharwyna

Le comportementaliste est venu. Le "diagnostic" n'est pas très bon. Il penche plutôt pour un problème neurologique, et pas un problème de comportement qui pourrait se régler avec des séances ou des exercices. 

Soit cela peut être dû à une tumeur, soit il a tout simplement "perdu la raison"... Il penche plutôt pour cette option vu son âge et son "passé", mais il n'exclut pas la tumeur non plus, même si la vigueur de Tobby peut laisser penser à une santé excellente pour son âge...

Nous avons également tenté un traitement pour le "calmer", pendant dix jours, qui n'a pas été concluant... Certes il est moins vif et foufou, mais au contraire, il grogne dans son coin, il grogne aussi continuellement quand il se traîne jusqu'à sa gamelle... Il n'a pas mordu à nouveau, il a claqué des dents. Mais le voir comme ça, ce n'est pas une vie, même pour un vieux chien... Il ne semble plus épanoui, et si ce traitement le "plombe" sans apaiser ses humeurs, je n'en vois pas l'intéret sur du long terme. La voila, l'impasse...

Le traitement à la cortisone a quant à lui, fait son effet, le museau de Tobby va beaucoup mieux, mais pas son état psychologique...

Vegane7, ça fait un an que nous avons Tobby, et cela ne va qu'en régressant. Si nous constations la moindre amélioration, crois bien que nous serions bien loin d'envisager des choses qui me semblaient impensables encore l'an passé. Mais les déceptions, les morsures, la crainte permanente, le caractère imprévisible de ses réactions(il mord même quand on n'a aucun contact avec lui, même visuel, et qu'on lui tourne le dos) nous ont usé, vraiment.

esiocnarf, merci mille fois, j'ai versé ma petite larme devant votre message, parce vous avez tout simplement tout dit, tout compris, de A à Z, et ça me touche beaucoup. 

J'en ai eu des chiens, je les ai tous aimés autant, les bergers c'est "mon dada", je pensais les connaître sur le bout des doigts... Mais il faut croire que Tobby restera notre exception et notre petit mystère...

Merci à tous pour votre soutien. Vous êtes une communauté vraiment formidable.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Malheureusement je le craignais ce diagnostique "la sénilité" et y'a pas grand chose à faire pour gérer cette agressivité imprévisible...

Je suis pleinement d'accord avec vous, ce n'est pas une vie ni pour Tobby "shooté" par les médocs, ni pour vous d'assister à ce déclin inéluctable.

Vous êtes une belle personne et avez tout tenté pour comprendre et aider ce papy un tantinet "ronchon"... :: 

Maintenant il va falloir prendre une décision que seule vous pourrez prendre, continuer dans cette voie mènera nulle part d'après moi...

Beaucoup de courage. ::

----------


## POLKA67

Si quelqu'un a eu un cas similaire avec un vieux chien c'est le moment de témoigner !

----------


## walibi

Esiocnarf et pitchoun ont tout dit !!!!!

vous avez fait plus que n'importe quel autre adoptant aurait fait pour Tobby...........des adoptants en OR pour ce papy Tobby !!!!!

reste à savoir combien de temps Tobby et vous allaient pouvoir vire ainsi.........
l'assommer de médocs n'est pas comme la solution comme vous avez pu le constater....;même si sur des chiens plus jeunes cela peut fonctionner

la décision..........cette pénible décision ne revient qu'à vous et c'est cela qui est terrible........personne ne peut la prendre à part vous !!!!
peut être n'en êtes pas encore là .........
mais cela arrivera malheureusement un moment ou un autre.....si Tobby redevient "dangereux" par ses absences :: 

je croise fort les doigts pour qu'une personne dans votre cas se manifeste et vous guide un peu plus.........mais moi je ne le peux pas malheureusement, je ne peux que vous dire encore une fois ma gratitude et que mes tendres pensées vont à vous et à Tobby

----------


## lili2000

Bravo pour tout ce que vous avez fait et faites encore pour Tobby. Pas facile d'adopter un chien très agé avec un problème de comportement (+/- de sénilité). Je connais çà avec le braque que nous avons adopté à 15 ans mais dans une bien moindre mesure, on ne peut pas le caresser mais il n'attaque pas si on le touche pas, lui aussi est un mystère. Son comportement s'est un peu améliorer car depuis 2 mois, on essaie de le soigner pour son ulcère à l'oeil (donc gouttes 9 gouttes par jour) et maintenant, il se laisse à peu près faire (plus besoin de muselière).

En tout cas bon courage pour Tobby.
Il a quoi comme traitement en ce moment ?

----------


## Sharwyna

Merci à tous... On continue les médicaments pour le moment, mais quand ça deviendra trop dur, à la prochaine attaque, nous ne pourrons plus rien faire pour lui.

C'est difficile mais il a eu une belle vie, quasiment 16 ans, il en a bien profité et j'espère qu'entre ses accès de démence il aura été un tant soit peu heureux avec nous...

Merci beaucoup vous tous, ce soutien fait vraiment du bien.

Il a fini son traitement à la cortisone, et pour son aggressivité il est sous clomipramine pour l'instant.

----------


## Farley

Le comportementaliste vous a t-il suggéré un scanner? Bon courage et plein de bonnes choses à vous, on sent bien que vous l'aimez.

http://forum.doctissimo.fr/sante/med...t_151402_1.htm

----------


## Daysie433

pour information :

*Conseils pour le SDC ,qui est la maladie dAlzheimer pour le chien !*






Comme lêtre humain , le chien ,soigné par leur propriétaire, a une espérance de vie de plus en plus longue .Il nest plus inhabituel de constater des chiens qui atteignent lâge de 18-20 ans ,voir plus . Même les grandes races jouissent de cette constatation .


Cependant une des conséquences de cet allongement despérance de vie , est que les vétérinaires sont de plus en plus confrontés à des pathologies liées à la sénilité .


En effet , à partir de 11 à 16 ans ( selon la race) , des chiens peuvent développer une pathologie que lon appelle *le syndrome du dysfonctionnement cognitif (SDC)*.. Pardon ? quest-ce que cela veut dire Doc? .




Oui ,bon je vais mexpliquer . on entend par les facultés cognitives tout ce qui touche la conscience, la  perception de lentourage, la capacité dapprendre et la mémoire.


Et bien , dans le SDC , il y a une perte graduelle de ces facultés cognitives , cest en quelque sorte la maladie dAlzheimer du chien .


Ce dysfonctionnement vient dune molécule , la bêta amyloide ; qui va saccumuler dans le cerveau et qui est responsable de ces changements de comportements chez le vieux chien .


A partir de maintenant , je nécrirai plus que SDC pour signifier  » syndrome du dysfonctionnment cognitif   qui est en fait la sénilité  daccord ? noubliez pas ! 


*Quels sont les symptômes du SDC ?*


En fait les propriétaires constatent des signes de désorientation de leur chien :


il* tourne en rond* , il *erre* dans la maison sans but précis ,parfois même se perd ( si,si) ou ne trouve plus la porte de sortie .


Il *hurle* sans raison . Le chien s*effraie,* là aussi sans aucune raison, et le cycle activité/sommeil peut sinverser ( *chien noctambule*) .Le chien va déambuler une partie de la nuit dans la maison .


Il peut soublier ( miction/défécation ) . Une *agressivité inhabituelle* envers les membres de la famille peut sobserver .


Et ce qui trouble encore plus les propriétaires de chiens atteints de SDC ,cest de constater leur *désintéressement total vis-à-vis de leur entourage* :il ne cherche plus de caresses ,il ignore complètement le propriétaire voir même ne plus le reconnaître à son retour du travail par exemple, passe son temps  quà dormir la journée .


*Voyez quil y a une grande similitude avec la maladie dAlzheimer de lêtre humain !!*


Si vous voyez ces changements de comportements , allez consulter votre vétérinaire traitant pour quil fasse un examen général et bilan pour écarter toutes autres maladies métaboliques responsable de symptômes semblables .


*Peut on traiter le SDC ?*


Alors demblée je vais être clair :à lheure actuelle, il n y a pas de remède pour guérir définitivement un chien atteint d un SDC grave .


Tout dépend de lampleur des symptômes évoqués plus haut .


Il existe une molécule qui peut améliorer létat dun chien atteint et *cest la sélégiline (SELGIAN )* 




Cette molécule améliore lactivité au niveau des neurones en augmentant la concentration des neurotransmetteurs ( Dopamine,adrénaline,sérotonine) et a aussi un rôle de protection des neurones .


On a constaté qu1/3 des chiens atteints de SDC modéré avaient retrouvé une vie normale .


*Prevention du SDC*


Mais je vais arriver à la partie qui mintéresse le plus , à savoir la prévention de ce trouble .


Voici des conseils qui vont aider votre chien à rester  connecté ( cest un mot à la mode ) avec le monde et retarder voir empêcher les signes du SDC et cela tout simplement en exerçant son cerveau.


Comme pour les êtres humains , la stimulation mentale et physique de votre chien améliore de manière significative la fonction cognitive ( vous vous rappelez de ce terme ,nest ce pas ? voir plus haut )


*1) Faites un jeu quotidien avec votre compagnon* . Faites des jeux interactifs et surtout noubliez pas la récompense lorsque votre compagnon réussit un challenge  oui oui ,vous verrez ca deviendra un véritable plaisir pour vous aussi .


Vous nêtes pas obligé dacheter des jouets coûteux , vous pouvez prendre par exemple une balle de tennis usage , des vieilles paires de chaussettes usagées 




*2) évitez le sur-poids ( obésité)*


Les chiens en sur-poids ont du mal à faire de lexercice ce qui mettra ses articulations et son cerveau au repos .. Demandez à votre vétérinaire pour un programme minceur si votre chien est en sur-poids , cest important !


3) Si vous le pouvez ,*adoptez un autre animal* (chat ,chien,..) pour votre compagnon vieillissant .


Cela le stimulera et sera source de parties de jeux inégalables  Même sil sera irrité ,au début , dêtre titiller par le nouveau venu freluquet , votre compagnon vous le rendra en vous donnant des images inoubliables .


4) ah oui ! *soyez bon joueur avec lui* . ajustez les défis pour que votre compagnon se sente un champion  Ne mettez pas la barre trop haut !!  il faut que votre compagnon prenne du plaisir dans ses jeux et vous verrez son plaisir au travers de ses performances !!



Chien actif mentalement     ::  

Gardez votre chien* actif mentalement et physiquement* , ainsi vous naurez pas la désagréable expérience de vivre cette redoutable pathologie quest la sénilité .. Merci pour lui )) !

----------


## Pitchoun'

Sharwyna, comment allez vous ? y a-t-il du nouveau/mieux avec Tobby ?

----------


## Pitchoun'

> Sharwyna, comment allez vous ? y a-t-il du nouveau/mieux avec Tobby ?


 ::

----------


## momo

Comment ça se passe avec TOBBY SVP?
Merci.

----------


## Pitchoun'

Plus de nouvelles ?  ::

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Sharwyna écrivait le 30 mai




> Merci à tous... On continue les médicaments pour le moment, mais *quand  ça deviendra trop dur, à la prochaine attaque, nous ne pourrons plus  rien faire pour lui.*
> 
> C'est difficile mais *il a eu une belle vie, quasiment 16 ans, il en a  bien profité* et j'espère qu'entre ses accès de démence il aura été un  tant soit peu heureux avec nous...



Elle n'est plus venue sur Rescue alors  :: 
Mais peut être aura t elle prévenu L'Étang Bleu si mauvaise nouvelle
Un grand merci de toute façon à cette famille d'avoir sauvé Tobby

----------


## esiocnarf

non, aucune autre nouvelle à ma connaissance

----------


## champardenais

j'avais eu des nouvelles en juin, cela allait avec le traitement, je lui ai redemandé des nouvelles à l'instant.

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Et alors comment va Toby??

----------


## Lilouminou5

qu'est devenu Tobby?

----------


## Vegane7

Des nouvelles de Toby ?

----------


## esiocnarf

non, nous n'en avons plus.... il serait bien vieux, aujourd'hui....

----------


## Sharwyna

Pardon je ne suis pas passée depuis des lustres ! 

Non non Tobby est toujours avec nous, mais en effet il se fait bien vieux, 17 ans ! Il a quelques petits soucis de santé comme son eczéma au museau, et maintenant il se déplace si peu que ses griffes rallongent... Ce qui l'empêche de bien se déplacer, c'est un cercle vicieux. Le souci c'est que nous ne pouvons pas le soulever pour le mettre en voiture, ni essayer de les lui couper, car son agressivité se manifeste dès qu'on essaie de le manipuler de trop. Il n'a pas pour autant l'air malheureux, il traine juste un peu plus difficilement sa vieille carcasse  :: 

Pour le moment il ne semble en tout cas pas souffrir, il fait son petit bout de chemin et plus de "crises" d'agressivité depuis plus d'un an. En fait à partir du moment où on l'a totalement laissé tranquille ça a été mieux. Je vous fais des photos bientôt, papi fait de la résistance ! Et je vous souhaite à tous de très bonnes fêtes de fin d'année.

----------


## esiocnarf

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh c'est incroyable!!!! je n'en reviens pas!! il est toujours là..
 j'annonce bien vite la nouvelle à tous! et bien sure on attend les photos...

----------


## champardenais

Oui c'est incroyable, eh bien!!!!!!!!!!les toutous de Verdun vivent vieux.............17 ans .....c'est génial...bonne année à vous aussi avec tobby.....

----------


## esiocnarf

et oui,c'est le bon air, champardenais....  on va inscrire le livre des records si ça continue... ton Ringo  était tellement vieux lui aussi.... 
rencontrer l'amour lorsqu'on est tellement vieux et qu'on a plus rien, c'est peut être LA recette ??

----------


## myri_bonnie

> Oui c'est incroyable, eh bien!!!!!!!!!!les toutous de Verdun vivent vieux.............17 ans .....c'est génial...bonne année à vous aussi avec tobby.....


Ah espérons-le, alors mon petit Rambo a encore 7 ans devant lui

----------


## champardenais

oui Myri faut l'espérer, j'ai pensé la même chose pour Arpège.

----------


## Agnès HL

Merci Sharwyna pour ces nouvelles, plutôt bonnes, du papi  
Heureuse année 2015.

----------


## Sharwyna

Bonjour, un petit coucou pour vous dire que Tobby est toujours avec nous, même s'il commence vraiment à souffrir de sa vieillesse, son vieux corps ne le porte presque plus et il mange de moins en moins... Pour le moment, il est toujours propre, mais il ne voit quasiment plus (ou plus du tout), nous pensons qu'il n'est plus question que de semaines avant qu'il ne nous quitte.


Nous espérons qu'il reste encore quelques temps avec nous, lui qui approche des 19 ans, il nous aura tous impressionnés de sa ténacité.

Allez encore quelques semaines pour atteindre un dernier Noël rempli d'amour.

----------


## esiocnarf

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh MERCI pour ces nouvelles!!!! 
quelle patience pour ses adoptants , il était non seulement extraordinairement beau, ce Tobby  , mais solide comme un roc! pour ma part du jamais vu pour cette race.... 

Je transmets cette magnifique no uvelle

----------


## champardenais

merci en effet pour les nouvelles, je suis surprise aussi pour une telle longévité, c'est ça quand ils sont bien, ils rattrapent ce qu'ils n'ont pas eu avant  grosses caresses à Tobby et merci à Françoise de cette bonne nouvelle je n'avais pas eu le rappel de Rescue

----------


## myri_bonnie

Oh moi aussi je suis contente de ces nouvelles, même si la fin approche, mais 19 ans on voudrait tous que nos chiens vivent aussi longtemps.
Merci d'avoir pris si bien soin de lui, je sais que ça n'a pas été toujours facile avec lui.
J'ai encore une photo de lui prise lors d'une promenade au refuge, quel beau gosse ::

----------


## lili2000

merci pour les nouvelles  :Smile: 
Caresses au loulou

----------


## Vegane7

19 ans, quel bel âge !
Merci à vous de si bien l'entourer

----------


## Sharwyna

Il nous aura tous surpris en effet ! Il bat des records, je crois que ce sont les longues siestes au soleil sur le sol en pierres qui ont aidé à sa longévité haha !

J'essaierai de prendre un joli cliché, mais vu qu'il est diminué, je ne voudrais pas que ça se voit de trop, je préfère qu'on se souvienne de lui comme le joli chien qui gambade dans les herbes hautes 

Ca aura été une super expérience d'accueillir un doyen, nous ne regrettons rien et avons le coeur plus léger de savoir qu'il aura fini sa vie au chaud, contrairement à beaucoup de ses congénères.

Merci de votre soutien quand les moments ont pu être difficiles, quand l'adaptation n'était pas idéale ! 

Je vous tiens au courant de la suite et merci encore =)

----------


## momo

pour nous donner des nouvelles du superbe TOBBY....19 ans,ça prouve que vous prenez grand soin de lui.
Profitez bien de ces moments ensembles....
 TOBBY.

----------


## POLKA67

Ohlala, je n'osais y croire quand j'ai vu remonter ce post, quel bonheur de le savoir en vie !
Merci SCHARWYNA tu es une fée !

----------


## myri_bonnie

> Il nous aura tous surpris en effet ! Il bat des records, je crois que ce sont les longues siestes au soleil sur le sol en pierres qui ont aidé à sa longévité haha !
> 
> J'essaierai de prendre un joli cliché, mais vu qu'il est diminué, je ne voudrais pas que ça se voit de trop, je préfère qu'on se souvienne de lui comme le joli chien qui gambade dans les herbes hautes 
> 
> Ca aura été une super expérience d'accueillir un doyen, nous ne regrettons rien et avons le coeur plus léger de savoir qu'il aura fini sa vie au chaud, contrairement à beaucoup de ses congénères.
> 
> Merci de votre soutien quand les moments ont pu être difficiles, quand l'adaptation n'était pas idéale ! 
> 
> Je vous tiens au courant de la suite et merci encore =)


N'hésitez surtout pas à publier une photo. Diminué? Peu importe, je crois qu'ici nous sommes tous en mesure d'apprécier les vieux seniors, pour ma part je dirais même que j'ai un faible pour eux.

----------


## tarzandamour

Oh Tobby, ça faisait un moment que l'on attendait de tes nouvelles.
Perso, j'aimerais bien te voir dans ta grande vieillesse. Car ça fait partie de la (ta) vie et c'est très honorable,  n'importe ton état. Tu seras toujours le beau toutou comme dans ta jeunesse; la vieillesse apporte son propre charme.
Merci à ta belle famille

----------


## breton67

Pas étonnant petit bonhomme que tu t accroches a la vie avec une famille pareille ,un parcours difficile ,mais tant d amour  par la suite ..

----------


## esiocnarf

au secours!!!! qui aurait moyen de contacter Sharvinna ???? nous cherchons dans nos archives, c'est urgent car il n'est pas bien du tout 

Nous venons d'être prévenu que TOBBY vient dêtre apporté dans une clinique vétérinaire en Bretagne dans le Morbihan entre LORIENT et VANNES
 il faut appeler la clinique au 02 97 55 55 55 
ou notre présidente qui donnera les infos 06 86 50 70 18 car il est toujours identifié au nom du refuge

----------


## champardenais

j'ai son adresse à Rennes est ce que vous l'avez ??

et un mail aussi mais ça date de 2013 
mailto:aaerislamiss@hotmail.fr

----------


## esiocnarf

c'est bon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ils avaient déjà posté sur Pet Alerte 56!!!!

----------


## Daysie433

https://fr-fr.facebook.com/Pet.Alert.Fr.56/

C'est génial qu'il ait été retrouvé  ::

----------


## momo

Je n ai pas compris ce qu il s était passé?????

----------


## Daysie433

*momo voir sur le lien pet'alert :

*


> PERDU "Tobby" chien Husky croisé Berger Australien à ERDEVEN
> 18/11/16 ~ fin de matinée


*

il avait été perdu et il a été retrouvé*  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

Tobby s'était échappé.... 
il a été retrouvé chez un véto, mais comme il est encore identifié au nom du refuge, il a fallu rechercher les coordonnées des adoptants et finalement, en allant vite poster sur le FB de Pet alerte 56 il y avait déjà une annonce avec les coordonnées de Sharvina 
internet c'est magique!!!

----------


## Vegane7

Comment s'est-il échappé ?
Je le croyais mal en point.

----------


## esiocnarf

aucune autre nouvelle....

----------


## momo

Merci pour les précisions mais comme Végane,je suis étonnée qu il se soit échappé....

----------


## POLKA67

Cela va hyper vite, ne pas oublier que le loulou vu son âge n'est pas castré il me semble...et un portail ouvert par exemple...

----------


## momo

Oui c est vrai mais dans son dernier message,sa maitresse semblait nous dire qu il était assez faible....d ou ma  réflexion.

----------


## POLKA67

> Oui c est vrai mais dans son dernier message,sa maitresse semblait nous dire qu il était assez faible....d ou ma  réflexion.


elle parlait peut-être plus de son aspect physique...

----------


## momo

Le principal c est qu il soit chez lui auprès de sa famille et heureux....

----------


## Sharwyna

Rebonjour, je pense que la petite "escapade" de Tobby n'a échappé à personne haha

Au moins on ne peut pas me reprocher de mentir sur le fait qu'il soit toujours en vie   (ce qui m'étonne jour après jour d'ailleurs)

Alors oui il nous a fait une petite frayeur, nous sommes situés en Bretagne, dans le Morbihan pour être exact, et nous aimerions avoir le climat sudiste mais il n'en est rien ! La tempête est là un jour sur deux depuis quinze jours, personnellement je fais de l'équitation et elle a fait s'envoler des abris dans les patures et je ne vous dis pas le nombre d'arbres couchés sur la route...

Tobby ne supporte pas la laisse, si on touche à son collier, je l'ai vu moi même il y a quelques années, il peut se retourner pour mordre. Au vu de son âge, de son vécu, nous avons préféré éviter les situations stressantes pour lui, sachant qu'à part la voiture, le tenir au collier, et trop de manipulations, il n'est jamais agressif. C'est comme ça qu'on a trouvé notre équilibre avec lui. 

De ce fait, il se promène tranquillement dans le grand jardin cloturé tous les jours, on lui ouvre le matin, et quand il le demande dans la journée. Ce matin là nous avons ouvert, et au bout d'une demi heure, ne le voyant revenir, nous avons commencé à l'appeler. Pas de Tobby...

Le portail DERRIERE la maison avait cédé pendant la nuit, et nous ne pouvions le voir de la maison... 
Oui oui vous avez bien lu : Tobby qui avoisine les 20 ans, a décidé de faire le mur comme un gosse !

Grosse frayeur pour nous, qui avons tourné dans tout le village pour le retrouver. La tempête était tellement violente, la pluie tellement dense, je me disais qu'il n'y avait aucune chance de le retrouver vivant...

Vers midi nous avons pensé à mettre des messages sur PET ALERT, notre message a été mis en ligne en milieu de journée (ce fut interminable) et là o miracle : Tobby dort tranquillement chez un vétérinaire, une personne bienveillante l'y ayant déposée plusieurs heures plus tot !

Je ne peux que recommander le dispositif PET ALERT pour les animaux perdus, c'est incroyable ! En 3h Tobby était de nouveau chez lui.

Plus de peur que de mal ! Il a juste fait une grosse sieste en rentrant haha

Je vous poste une photo très vite alors, pour vous montrer la tête du chenapan !

----------


## esiocnarf

c'est vrai que Pet alerte est efficace!!!! la preuve une fois de plus

reste plus qu'à attendre les photos sous le sapin...

----------


## POLKA67

Il aura vécu une petite aventure papy TOBBY

----------


## lili2000

> Je vous poste une photo très vite alors, pour vous montrer la tête du chenapan !


Alors ?

----------


## Sharwyna

Vous le vouliez ? Le voici le voila !

----------


## tarzandamour

OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII  
Bonjour Papi Tobby !  Tu es très charmant et toujours très beau.

----------


## momo

Petit loulou,tu es tout beau....

----------


## myri_bonnie

On voit bien qu'il n'est plus un gamin, mais il est très loin de faire son âge le beau gosse ::

----------


## esiocnarf

oh oui, c'est incroyable!!!!

----------


## Sharwyna

Je regrette juste ses beaux yeux bleus qui nous avaient fait craqué, mais il est beau quand même notre papy !  :Smile:

----------


## POLKA67

Franchement pas mal pour un papy, c'est juste incroyable !
Merci SCHARWYNA de t'être adaptée à lui... la vie chez toi lui a bigrement bien réussi !

----------

